# 

## AnkkaQ

Witam,  
zamierzamy z mężem budować dom.. Póki co jesteśmy na etapie projektu, mieliśmy sporo wymagań, dlatego też zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny. Architekt przygotował nam koncepcję uwzględniającą nasze wymagania i okazało się, że dom ma 220m2  :Smile:  do tego garaż 53m i piwnica ok. 90., dom piętrowy, dach płaski...My planowaliśmy zmieścić się w 180m, ale patrząc na projekt, który wydaje nam się idealny nie jesteśmy w stanie z niczego zrezygnować, nic zmniejszyć :Smile: ))))) No i mamy wielki dylemat, czy ten dom 220m nie będzie dla nas(2+2) za duży , czy to co jest na papierze optymalne, w rzeczywistości nie okaże się ogromem który będzie nas męczył....W związku z tym moje pytanie- kto mieszka w podobnym gabarytowo domu z 4-osobową rodziną i jakie ma spostrzeżenia, refleksje?    Poza rzecz jasna oczywistymi oczywistościami jak więcej ogrzania wiecej sprzątania wiecej do wybudowania :Smile: )))))to wiem :Smile: ))))
z góry dziękuję za opinie :Smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## homecactus

my mamy dom:
220m2 całkowitej powierzchni z garażem i kotłownią
mamy duży salon, duża kuchnię + spiżarnię, 2 łazienki, 3 sypialnie, gabinet, 2 garderoby, pralnie, garaż na 2 auta i dużą kotłownio-warsztat (15m). Nie ma piwnicy
jest dla nas wystarczająco, mieszka się bardzo komfortowo.
Projekt był indywidualny.

Duży dom to duży koszt budowy, ale przede wszystkim dużo powierzchni do utrzymania (sprzątanie + grzanie). Nasze 220m2 już jest wyzwaniem w tym zakresie. 
pzdr

----------


## fotohobby

Ja poki co mieszkam z rodzina 2+1 na 190m2 (plus garaż, plus piwnica) i nie moge sie doczekac, az przeprowadze sie do mniejszego...
Trzy osoby gubią się na takim metrażu. 
Utrzymanie go w czystości jest dość czasochłonne i męczące. Częsc pomieszczeń (skosy) ma wysokośc przekraczającą 3m - może efektowne, ale cyrkulujące powietrze nanosi tam kurz, odświeżanie zabiera troche czasu i farby...  :smile: 
Jak ktos ma środki na pomoc domową, albo jeda osobae nie pracuje,  to dlaczego nie... W przeciwnym razie trochę uroku pryska

----------


## wierka

obecnie mieszkam w 140 metrach + garaż. Rodzina 2+2. Jest mi ciasno. narzekam na brak przestrzeni, potykam się o stojące fotele, nie mam gdzie deski schować. Jest mi ciasno. 
Buduję dom. wraz z garażem będzie 260 metrów. Czuję, ze to będzie dla mnie optymalna powierzchnia do komfortowego życia. Ale gdy pomyślę o sprzątaniu to jestem trochę przerażona. Tu, gdzie teraz mieszkam, jest wystarczająco dużo sprzątania!

----------


## Artemika

Ja mam w planach 180 dla 2+1, docelowo może 2+2 :wink:  i wydaje mi się, że miejsca nigdy za wiele, człowiek czuje przestrzeń, o nic się nie potyka. Tylko sprzątanie... Myślę że trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na pytanie czy stać będzie na kogoś do pomocy, bo samemu jeśli się pracuje to słabo. A i tak kupa dodatkowej roboty będzie.

----------


## tomekwa

Jeszcze nie mieszkam ale na chwilę obecną nie uważam, że wybudowałem za dużo metrów. 
Może jak zamieszkamy okaże się, że jest ich za dużo, jednakże nie zrezygnowałbym z żadnego zaplanowanego pomieszczenia. 
Najgorsze jest to, że przy dużych przestrzeniach dość dużo statystycznych metrów wchodzi w tzw. komunikację.

----------


## 330ml

Mieszkałam w dużym domu - większym nawet.

Plusy są oczywiste.
Minusy: 
-do sprzątania ktoś musi być, gdy ktoś przychodzi raz w tygodniu, to wtedy na cały dzień . 500zł w skali miesiąca nie twoje ( takie u nas ceny)
- za różnicę w cenie ogrzewania metrażu, na spa wystarczyło by , kilak razy w roku
-wieczne łażenie, i szukanie telefonu i innych rzeczy "gdzieś tu je kładłam"
-wieczne wrzeszczenie " xxx chodź tu"
- urządzić ten metraż w materiałach normal plus ... szkoda gadać (na samych podłogach wyszła różnica równa małemu nowemu autu )
- noszenie rzeczy - jakkolwiek nie byłby dobrze skomunikowany dom, kiedyś trzeba wykonać kilometrówkę
- jeśli są dzieci, to albo w kilku pomieszczeniach elektroniczna niania, albo właśnie ryją ci w nowym tynku cyrklem :/

Zasadniczo myślę,że duży dom to koszty, ale chyba bardziej uciążliwe są te koszty "po", niż te w czasie budowy, bo te człowiek jakoś ma w głowie zaaprobowane. 
Kolejną rzeczą, łatwo się "zgubić" w swoich pokojach, i w sumie okazuje się ,że któryś wieczór z rzędu, siedziało się samemu..

Teraz buduję 150m2 i myślę ze dla mojej 2+3 rodziny (+1 w przyszłości) to jest naprawdę ok. Postawiliśmy na duże funkcjonalne przestrzenie wspólne typu kuchnia z sofą, i małe pokoiki  i 3 łazienki dla zapewnienia minimum prywatności .

----------


## Sursum

Mieszkałem nawet w nieco większym (trochę więcej powierzchni użytkowej), ale naprawdę niewiele. Tak naprawdę, jeśli chcesz mieć dom, który poza sypialniami i łazienką z wucetem będzie miał dużą jadalnię, salon, jakieś gabinety, pomieszczenia gospodarcze, to trudno zejść poniżej podanego przez Ciebie metrażu. W takich domach mieszka się świetnie, bo pozwala choćby profilować pomieszczenia do aktywność (dzięki temu miałem i gabinet i siłownię i pokój z bilardem).

Nie zmienia to faktu, że nie jest to metraż, na który przeciętnego śmiertelnika stać (w budowie i w utrzymaniu). Dziś takich domów praktycznie się nie buduje. Musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że zgodnie z danymi GUS-u przeciętnie oddawany do użytku dom to parterówka z poddaszem użytkowym, bez piwnicy, o powierzchni (średniej) 140 - 150m2. Metraż dominujący (co wynika przede wszystkim z aktywności deweloperskiej) to 100 - 120m2. Domy, o jakich mówisz (i jakie planujesz zbudować), stanowią nikły procent (3-5) oddawanych obecnie do użytku. 
Duży dom to zazwyczaj także duża działka. Wszystko to składa się na:
- wyższy koszt budowy,
- wyższy koszt utrzymania - nie tylko media, ale także służba. Może trochę zbyt staroświecko, ale trzeba być finansowo i mentalnie przygotowanym, że ktoś po domu i ogrodzie będzie Ci się  kręcił (nawet jeśli nie przez cały czas),
- proporcjonalnie wyższy koszt remontu, który wyniesie Cię za 20 lat tyle, co wybudowanie całego, kompaktowego, od początku,

Odmiennie niż przedmówcy uważam natomiast, że w dużym domu łatwiej jest coś znaleźć, bo tam raczej wszystko ma swoje miejsce. Jest i miejsce na klucze, i na papiery, i na narzędzia. To właśnie na małych metrażach jest z tym problem, bo masz pomieszczenia multifunkcyjne.

Wreszcie, na koniec, wspomnieć trzeba o czymś, o czym wszyscy zapominają. Dom zapewne będzie trzeba kiedyś sprzedać. Dom o powierzchni 100 albo 150 m2 sprzedasz zawsze, domy duże sprzedają się (za dobrą cenę) tylko w dobrych lokalizacjach (dzielnice willowe wielkich miast albo willowe miasteczka przy ich granicach). Mam wielu znajomych, którzy pobudowali domy po 600, a nawet 1000m2 i przyznają otwarcie, że są one niesprzedawalne

----------


## Nefer

"Duży dom" to pojęcie względne. W dużym domu mieszka się ...wygodnie  :smile:  Na wszystko jest miejsce, liczba gości na imprezie nie ma znaczenia, duże powierzchnie łatwiej sie sprząta niż zagracone, każdy ma swoje miejsce, w którym może się zaszyć. Przyjezdni goście zawsze mają gdzie spać - również znajomi dzieci.Jeśli nie macie potrzeby posiadania dużych i wygodnych pomieszczeń - zbudujcie mniejszy  :smile: 
P.s.  nie mam sklerozy więc nie chodzę i nie szukam telefonu. to się może zmienić za jakiś czas  :smile:

----------


## Artemika

Dokładnie, duży to pojęcie względne i zgadzam się z tym, że w dużym właśnie łatwiej wszystko znaleźć. Znajomi wybudowali 110 m2 i dla mnie to powierzchnia dobra dla mieszkania a nie dla domu, jest w nim po prostu mega ciasno, moim zdaniem czuje się że nie ma czym oddychać. na pewno nie jest to oczywiście kwestia wyłącznie metrażu.

Wychodzi na to że mam sklerozę bi zawsze szukam telefonu :smile:  i z tym się zgodzę, że w dużym będzie ciężej znaleźć :smile:  ale w końcu wystarczy po prostu na niego zadzwonić :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Dokładnie, duży to pojęcie względne i zgadzam się z tym, że w dużym właśnie łatwiej wszystko znaleźć. Znajomi wybudowali 110 m2 i dla mnie to powierzchnia dobra dla mieszkania a nie dla domu, jest w nim po prostu mega ciasno, moim zdaniem czuje się że nie ma czym oddychać. na pewno nie jest to oczywiście kwestia wyłącznie metrażu.


Jeśli wybudowali te 110m w poddaszu, to jeszcze potrafię zrozumieć, ale jesli w parterze, to czym ich dom róźni się od mieszkanie, gdzie 110m2 to czesto luksus ?

----------


## Artemika

W poddaszu, ale moim zdaniem właśnie taki mały metraż lepiej broni się w parterze, bo przy podzieleniu tego na parter i piętro odnosi się wrażenie że jest ciaśniej. Każdy dom, nawet mały, różni się od mieszkania tym że jest ogród i nie ma sąsiadów. To jednak duża zalet?

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Ale jak ktoś planuje normalne życie w 4 osoby to spokojnie 120-140m2 użytkowej styknie,ponad to fanaberia.
> 4os.*15m2=60m2+salon 30m2+kuchnia 15m2=105m2 
> zatem dla kogo i po co pozostale 90m2 czyli prawie drugi dom ?


Dlaczego zaraz fanaberia? Mój dom ma 215m2, z tego około 50 m2 ma gabinet kosmetyczny żony i ta ta powierzchnia pociągnęła resztę ( ze względów finansowo-kredytowych ). I nie uważam, że sprzątanie wymaga pomocy domowej pomimo posiadania dwójki dzieci oraz dwóch psów ( a dzieci często gęsto jest duuuużo więcej bo sasiadów - właśnie w takich momentach kiedy wpada do domu taka wataha i znika w czeluściach swoich pokojów to doceniam te metry kwadratowe - ostatnio było u mnie około 8 7-latków u syna, a u córki banda 14-16 latków i jedni i drudzy nie wchodzili sobie w drogę ).
Projekt również był wykonany na zamówienie.
PS. Ostatnio żona stwierdziła, że może rzeczywiście mamy za duży dom - następnie zmieniła zdanie po wizycie u znajomych - dom około 130 m2, użytkowe poddasze czyli skosy u góry, wąskie schody, itd.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelkokosz

Co to znaczy z DG?
Bo nie bardzo łapię......
A tak poza tym u mnie w domu wniosłem trzydrzwiową szafę po schodach na górę bez potrzeby rozkręcania jej....
Spróbuj tego w mniejszym domu...
Ale jestem w stanie zrozumieć ludzi, którzy budują domy mniejsze lub większe niż mój....

----------


## Nefer

> A no właśnie,110m2 w poddaszu to jest praktycznie ok.80m2 w pełni użytkowej czyli nie za dużo a 110m2 w parterze to jest pełne 110m2 użytkowej i to jest mega różnica bo mamy całe 110m2 o wys.ok.2,7m do dyspozycji.
> Jeśli dodamy do tego rezygnację z kotłowni na rzecz pralni to mamy w pełni komfortowy dom o przestronnych wnętrzach.
> 
> Duże i wygodne pomieszczenia to rzecz względna 
> Dla jednego salon 32m2 to będzie klitka bo nie będzie tam mógł robić codziennych imprez na kilkanaście osób a sypialnie 15m2 to za mało bo będzie mało miejsca na baraszkowanie na podłodze 
> Jeśli ktoś przyjmuje codziennie przyjezdnych gości i codziennie nocuje dzieci sąsiadów to oczywiście musi wybudować dodatkowe pomieszczenia,bo jakże tak,na podłodze w holu nie będą nocowały 
> Ale jak ktoś planuje normalne życie w 4 osoby to spokojnie 120-140m2 użytkowej styknie,ponad to fanaberia.
> 4os.*15m2=60m2+salon 30m2+kuchnia 15m2=105m2 
> zatem dla kogo i po co pozostale 90m2 czyli prawie drugi dom ?


Dokładnie tak - dlatego jak ktoś ma chęć mieć duże powierzchnie to sobie je buduje. Ja lubię dużo powietrza - w salonie jest 7 metrów (zawsze marzyłam o 4 metrowej choince :smile: ), pokoje dzieci mają skosy, więc ich wielkość wydaje mi się optymalna (ponad 20 mkw) żeby im było wygodnie. Wychodząc z wanny nie uderzam kolanem o sedes - więc łazienka też ma swoje metry, w kuchni lubię swobodę i nawet kilka osób na raz nie robi tłoku. Każdemu według potrzeb. Latem w zasadzie w każdy weekend coś sie dzieje - jakaś impreza. A w prawie każdym tygodniu ktoś nocuje (mam dom w mieście, więc znajomi mnie odwiedzają i mogą wrócić taksówką. Jak dołożymy do tego oddzielne mieszkanie dla teściów (ok. 60 mkw) w bryle to niestety - mały być nie może.
Normalnie to jest wtedy, gdy rano do łazienki nie ma kolejki, bo łazienki są trzy. To nie fanaberia, a komfort.
I normalnie jest wtedy, gdy mój gość ma do dyspozycji oddzielny pokój, w którym może się swobodnie czuć.
Mając mieszkanie 50 mkw też miałam panią do sprzątania, więc tu nic się nie zmieniło (za mieszkanie płaciłam 400 pln, teraz płacę 600). 
Odwiedzając znajomych w mieszkaniach takich po 90mkw nie mogę pozbyć się klaustrofobii.
Każdemu według potrzeb -  jednym wystarczy do jazdy Micra inny potrzebuje dużą terenówkę, proste. Jedni to nazywają fanaberią, inni - wygodą i komfortem.

----------


## pawelkokosz

O to to właśnie Nefer....dobrze gada, mądrego zawsze mile posłuchać  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Najwięcej na temat koszmarnej niewygody domów dużych (tu myślę o takich ok. 300 mkw) mają do powiedzenia Ci, którzy nigdy takiego nie zbudowali, nie mieszkali w nim i nie płacili w nim rachunków.
Podobnie jest w przypadku posiadania garażu, klimatyzacji, kominka, młynka do odpadków czy olejowanego drewna na podłodze.. Najlepszymi specjalistami są ci, którzy widzieli takie rozwiązania u znajomych, kilka minut. Klima zabija, młynek może odciąć rękę, kominek to kotłownia w salonie, garaż to wielki mostek cieplny a olejowaną podłogę trzeba co miesiąc olejować od nowa. Argument, że dzieci będą ryć cyrklami w tynku jak rozumiem również dotyczy jedynie domów pow. 300 mkw. W domach 120 mkw dzieci w życiu nie zniszczą żadnej ściany. LOL.
Pozdrawiam mieszkających w dużych domach.

----------


## Regut1

Jak sie mieszka w duzym domu ?
Wygodnie. Bardzo wygodnie  :Smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Działalność Gospodarcza dla której masz 50m2 czyli 215m2-50m2=165m2 pow.użytkowej dla 4 osób czyli 165/4=41m2 na osobę.
> 41m2/osobę(6m/6,5m) to fakt,sporo,potrzeba aż tyle ?


Ja nie rozumiem - autorka zadała pytanie: "jak żyje się w dużym domu". Ty Arczi nie żyjesz w dużym domu, więc, przepraszam, ale nie udowadniaj,że Micrą jeździ się o wiele wygodniej niż BMW X5. Ty jesteś szczęśliwy w małym domu. Inni nie są. Pora to zaakceptować.

Wyobraź sobie (spróbuj, wiem, ze to ciężko) że w domu oprócz sypialni  dla każdego i salonu masz : jadalnię, saunę, bibliotekę, 3 garderoby, 4 łazienki (tak, żeby każdy miał przy swoim pokoju), pokój z kinem domowym, pomieszczenie gospodarcze, pralnię, spiżarnię. Jakież to cierpienie.
Zrób sobie takie ćwiczenie - wynajmij sobie duży dom na Mazurach na tydzień (za 150-200 pln dziennie spoko znajdziesz) i pocierp. Wrócisz do swojego domu i sam poczujesz o co chodzi. NIe musisz budować i nie musisz płacić tych horrendalnych rachunków, żeby się przekonać.

Jaka zabawa w chowanego ? To lepiej żyć na kupie? Może i tak - każdy ma inne potrzeby - nie wnikam. Ale nie udowadniaj proszę, że 30mkw/na osobę (wliczając w to kominikację/pomieszczenia gospodarcze/garaże i kotłownie) to szczyt szczęścia - może dla Ciebie tak. Dla innych nie. Pogódź się z tym.
Serio, chcesz udowodnić, że mały domek  jest wygodniejszy i bardziej komfortowy niż duży? Ok  :smile:  Wszystkiego najlepszego  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Witam,  
> zamierzamy z mężem budować dom.. Póki co jesteśmy na etapie projektu, mieliśmy sporo wymagań, dlatego też zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny. Architekt przygotował nam koncepcję uwzględniającą nasze wymagania i okazało się, że dom ma 220m2  do tego garaż 53m i piwnica ok. 90., dom piętrowy, dach płaski...My planowaliśmy zmieścić się w 180m, ale patrząc na projekt, który wydaje nam się idealny nie jesteśmy w stanie z niczego zrezygnować, nic zmniejszyć))))) No i mamy wielki dylemat, czy ten dom 220m nie będzie dla nas(2+2) za duży , czy to co jest na papierze optymalne, w rzeczywistości nie okaże się ogromem który będzie nas męczył....W związku z tym moje pytanie- kto mieszka w podobnym gabarytowo domu z 4-osobową rodziną i jakie ma spostrzeżenia, refleksje?    Poza rzecz jasna oczywistymi oczywistościami jak więcej ogrzania wiecej sprzątania wiecej do wybudowania)))))to wiem))))
> z góry dziękuję za opinie
> pozdrawiam


Ankka - wpadnij do mnie, zapraszam (chyba mieszkasz niedaleko). Obejrzysz, sama się przekonasz o jakiej przestrzeni mówisz  :smile: 
To na co musicie zwrócić uwagę to staranność budowania i zastosowane technologie. Im bardziej się przyłożycie tym niższe rachunki będziecie płacić w przyszłości.

----------


## jajmar

> Ale nie udowadniaj proszę, że 30mkw/na osobę (wliczając w to kominikację/pomieszczenia gospodarcze/garaże i kotłownie) to szczyt szczęścia - może dla Ciebie tak. Dla innych nie. Pogódź się z tym.
> Serio, chcesz udowodnić, że mały domek  jest wygodniejszy i bardziej komfortowy niż duży? Ok  Wszystkiego najlepszego


Napisałem w 90% podobną odpowiedź ale odpuściłem wysłanie. Nie ogarniam sposobu myslenia że 10m2 sypianlia to "ogrom".

----------


## pawelkokosz

Arczi721 jakoś nie bawię się z nikim w chowanego....
Chyba, że syn chce....no to wtedy jest śmiesznie...
Chyba jesteś odporny na argumenty innych: powiedz przynajmniej, że wcześniej mieszkałeś w takim domu to zrozumiem.
Ja poprzednio mieszkałem ( fakt, że z teściami ale mieszkałem ) na prawie 300m2, dom z początku lat 90-tych, piwnica, parter, półpiętro, piętro i poddasze.
Dlatego zabieram głos w dyskusji.
A większość tak jak powiedziała Nefer.....

----------


## Kejt_R

Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w domu (zwłaszcza za miastem albo wręcz na wsi) i nie mieć pomieszczeń gospodarczych, spiżarni, pralni z suszarnią, sporego garażu. A to wszystko trudno upchnąć na małym metrażu, chyba że zbuduje się osobne zabudowania gospodarcze. Na pewno w dużym domu żyje się wygodniej a sprzątać trzeba wszędzie. Śmiem twierdzić, że w ciasnocie dużo trudniej utrzymać porządek, kiedy w każdym kącie coś stoi.
Dom ok. 200 m2 to dom średni, tak mnie pouczyła koleżanka, która dom parterowy 150 m2 wyciągnęła w górę podczas budowy, "bo to tylko kilka cegieł przecież więcej"  :wink:

----------


## Wekto

Jeśli finanse pozwalają to zdecydowanie większy dom. Jak duży? Taki w którym można rozdzielić funkcje pomieszczeń np. odrębna biblioteka/gabinet, jedna łazienka w strefie nocnej, garderoba, pralnia/suszarnia, pojemna spiżarnia a może i nawet pokój fitness, kino domowe, sala bilardowa. Te pierwsze funkcje można połączyć z istniejącymi pomieszczeniami. Garderoba to może być pojemna szafa w sypialni i wieszak w hallu wejściowym. Łazienka może być jedna i można z niej w jakiejś kolejności korzystać. Zamiast pralni można pralkę wrzucić do łazienki i pranie suszyć na suszarce pod sufitem. Zamiast spiżarni można wydać więcej na pojemne szafki w kuchni. Wszystko zależy od człowieka i jego potrzeb a te są zawsze różne.

W budowanym domu metrów jest sporo ale pracujemy dużo w domu więc gabinet będzie rozwiązaniem na pracę z laptopem na kolanach w dużym pokoju. Dokumenty będą teraz w jednym miejscu. Duża spiżarnia to mniejszy wydatek na meble kuchenne ale przede wszystkim miejsce na składowanie zakupów które nie będą tak częste jak dziś. Pokój gościnny to nie ekstrawagancja ale być może docelowe miejsce mieszkania dla teściów a na dziś znajomi którzy nas odwiedzą nie wprowadzą zamieszania i przerzucania dzieci między pokojami aby zapewnić im nocleg. 
Minusy? Koszty. Wybudowania i utrzymania. Utrzymanie to głównie komfort termiczny i sprzątanie. W obu przypadkach kwestia finansów. Można wybudować tak aby koszt ogrzania i chłodzenia dużego domu był pomijalny w codziennym budżecie. Do sprzątania można kogoś zatrudnić. 

W mieszkaniu w bloku (media doprowadzone więc pomieszczenie techniczne nie jest potrzebne podobnie przedsionek czy spiżarnia) to 25m2 zaczyna być mało. W domu 55m2 wydaje się optymalnie. Do tego hall, garaż i odrębna część tzw. senioratka.

----------


## mamik

> Ja nie rozumiem - autorka zadała pytanie: "jak żyje się w dużym domu". Ty Arczi nie żyjesz w dużym domu, więc, przepraszam, ale nie udowadniaj,że Micrą jeździ się o wiele wygodniej niż BMW X5. Ty jesteś szczęśliwy w małym domu. Inni nie są. Pora to zaakceptować.


a co to za porównanie  :eek:   Wiadomo ze lepiej jest być pięknym, zdrowym, mądrym i bogatym
Odpowiedz raczej, czy dysponując określoną kwotą wolałabyś np:
- kupić Micrę i mieć jeszcze kasę na super wakacje
- nie jechać na wakacje kupić Astrę, czy Focusa, ale za to w wersji "wypas"
- nie jechać na wakacje, kupić BMW ale albo "gole", albo 6-cio letnie, z przebiegiem 150 000
czy wolisz mieć duży dom, ale większy kredyt albo nie do końca urządzony, czy jednak mniejszy ale "na gotowo"?
albo - mniejszy dom i trochę kasy na inne przyjemności, czy duży dom?

----------


## Nefer

> a co to za porównanie   Wiadomo ze lepiej jest być pięknym, zdrowym, mądrym i bogatym
> Odpowiedz raczej, czy dysponując określoną kwotą wolałabyś np:
> - kupić Micrę i mieć jeszcze kasę na super wakacje
> - nie jechać na wakacje kupić Astrę, czy Focusa, ale za to w wersji "wypas"
> - nie jechać na wakacje, kupić BMW ale albo "gole", albo 6-cio letnie, z przebiegiem 150 000
> czy wolisz mieć duży dom, ale większy kredyt albo nie do końca urządzony, czy jednak mniejszy ale "na gotowo"?
> albo - mniejszy dom i trochę kasy na inne przyjemności, czy duży dom?


Ślicznie, tylko czy to jest odpowiedź na pytanie autorki? Czy pyta o dom "nie do końca urządzony"? A może ma tyle kasy, że starczy i na duży dom i na przyjemności? Z tego co pisze, wie , że duży dom kosztuje więcej i w budowie i w utrzymaniu. Po co więc to udowadnianie wyższości świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Świętami Wielkiejnocy?

----------


## Nefer

> Co to znaczy duży dom ?


Hmmm... no właśnie - to pojęcie względne. Ale Arczi, jak byś tego nie nazywał - dom 118 mkw to nie jest duży dom. To większe mieszkanie  :smile:  A temat dotyczy domu pow. 300 mkw.

----------


## Sursum

No właśnie, ja mam wrażenie, że każdy tutaj wyładowuje swoje frustracje życiowe, związane ze zbyt niskimi dochodami w stosunku do potrzeb i racjonalizuje swoje decyzje o określonym metrażu domu. Wątek nie dotyczy rozpatrywania, jaki metraż domostwa jest najbardziej optymalny, tylko prośby o opinię, jakie są wady i zalety takiej "posiadłości". 

Podam może inny, dość dosadny przykład. Za Gomułki obowiązywała norma zabudowy - 90m2 powierzchni użytkowej plus piwnica. Czyli wymiary bliskie Waszym wydumanym ideałom, razem z kotłownią te domy miały po 140 - 150m2. I prawda jest taka, że te domy są po prostu klitkowate. Widziałem ich kilkadziesiąt i każdy był po prostu maleńki. To może być czasem urocze, ale na pewno nie jest praktyczne (Chyba że jesteś emerytem i oszczędzasz na ogrzewaniu). Duży metraż to nie tylko więcej pomieszczeń. To także większe pomieszczenia. W jadalni 15m2 nie wstawisz normalnego, dużego stołu, salon 25m2 to nie salon, tylko absolutne minimum. Pewnie, mieszkać można we wszystkim, ale duży dom daje większe możliwości. I nie ma tu mowy o tym, czy stać mnie na to, czy na to. Są ludzie, których stać, ale pytają się: "czy warto, czy taki dom mnie nie przytłoczy, czy nie będę się w nim czuł obco". A nie jakieś teksty nawiedzonych frustratów, których nie stać na określone rozwiązania i muszą na siłę wszystkim udowodnić, że ich wybory są najlepsze na świecie.
Sam mieszkałem w domu 350m2 i uważałem, że i tak jeszcze kilku metrów brakowało. Nie miałem ogrodu zimowego, choć bardzo by się przydał, w salonie nie zmieścił się fortepian, a w bibliotece - sali do bilardu wszedł tylko  krótki stół i dwa razy mniej foteli klubowych, niż chciałem. Warsztat też był za mały, gabinet też. Pojęcie zbyt dużego garażu w ogóle nie istnieje. Czyli spokojnie dobiłbym do 500m2, i wtedy dopiero takie dom byłby idealny, choć pewnie wtedy i tak bym stwierdził, że jednak przydałaby się sauna i basen.
Oczywiście, potrzebujesz pomocy ogrodnika, sprzątaczki, przynajmniej raz na jakiś czas, a koszty ogrzewania są znaczne. I co z tego, dom zwraca to wszystko z nawiązką.
To nie jest kwestia tego: "czy Cię stać". Jeśli Cię nie stać, po prostu dużego domu nie buduj. I to nie jest żaden przytyk ani naśmiewanie się. Rzeczywiście nie ma sensu budować domu zbyt dużego w stosunku do dochodów, bo nie ma sensu wykrwawiać się latami na jego budowę czy utrzymanie. Ale jeśli człowieka stać, to rzecz raczej nie podlega dyskusji. O ile nie jesteś singlem, to posiadanie dużego domu jest atutem, zwłaszcza że taka rezydencja ma także funkcję "centrotwórczą", co jest bezcenne dla ludzi, którzy lubią towarzystwo

----------


## Bejaro

> A ja mam i garaż i pom.gospodarcze i pralnio-suszarnie i spiżarnie i dwie łazienki ale nie mam kotłowni a to wszystko w bryle domu,gdzie pow.uż to 118m2 o wys.2.7m 
> Wychodzi 40m2/osobę(2+1)...za mało ? Zatem ile więcej m2/osobę byłoby lepiej ?


Wczoraj w innym watku naposałeś ze masz tylko wanna -no to masz dwie łazienki czy jedną?
118 m2 zajmuje powierzchnia użytkowa-w tym komunikacja i łazienki tak?Podaj powierzchnię garazu i pomieszczeń dodatkowych te są w bryle czy poza?
Mieszkam w domu 120m2 plus garaż dwustanowiskowy 2+1 mam tak samo pralnio kotłownię (gaz) nie mam pom gospod.spiżarni-powiem tak to nie jest jakoś super komfortowy dom takie minium brakuje mi pom gospod z bezpośrednim wejsciem do ogrodu problem z przechowywaniem mebli ogrodowych kosiarki itp. cięzko latać po kazde grabki do garażu.Jeżeli założycielka tego wątku zakładała 180m2   ma take potrzeby to teraz nie wmawiamy jej że na połowie tego metrażu będzie jej wygodniej-rozumiem jakeś korekty ale okrojenie 220 pow.użytkowej bo tylko taką porównuję do 120 m2 jest nieporozumieniem niestety ale wygoda to jedno,ale z osobówki ciężarówki nie da się zrobić.

----------


## tereska77

> A ja mam i garaż i pom.gospodarcze i pralnio-suszarnie i spiżarnie i dwie łazienki ale nie mam kotłowni a to wszystko w bryle domu,gdzie pow.uż to 118m2 o wys.2.7m 
> Wychodzi 40m2/osobę(2+1)...za mało ? Zatem ile więcej m2/osobę byłoby lepiej ?


A gdzie Ty masz druga lazienke??? Masz na mysli prysznic w pralnio-suszarnio-pompowni??? :big tongue: 
Napisales to w taki sposob, jakbys mial 6 roznych pomieszczen (wliczajac garaz), a w rzeczywistosci sa tylko 3 i szafa w kuchni robiaca za spizarke. Taka spizarke to i ja bede miala i nie nazywam tego spizarka :roll eyes: 
Lazienka ponizej 6m2 to tez szalu nie ma, a 2,7 wysokosci maja wszyscy w nowobudowanych domach, wiec nie rozumiem, czemu tak piejesz z zachwytu.

Dla mnie duzy dom, to taki powyzej 200m2, chociaz nie, 200m2 nazwalabym "spory" :wink:  
To tez zalezy od wielkosci pomieszczen, bo nawet przy 250m2 moze sie okazac, ze mamy duza kuchnie, duzy salon, komfortowe sypialnie, a pomieszczen gospodarczych brak.
Kazdemu wg potrzeb i zasobnosci portfela, jesli ktos czuje sie na silach i potrzebuje tylu metrow, to jak najbardziej popieram. Mieszkalam w duzym domu (ponad 300m2), ktory wcale taki duzy nie byl :wink: , teraz buduje maly (niecale 160m2) i bede wykanczac strych jak poddasze uzytkowe, bo jednak pomieszczen gospodarczych mam za malo.

----------


## Nefer

Istnieje taka zwyczajowa definicja wielkości domów (stosowana przez pracownie architektoniczne i biura pośrednictwa oraz GUS).
do 100 mkw - dom mały
od 101 do 150mkw - dom średni
od 150 mkw - dom duży.

To dość proste. Dyskusja z mieszkańcem domu małego czy średniego o tym "jak się mieszka w domu dużym", szczególnie, gdy autorka zamierza zbudować dom powyżej 300mkw  po prostu mija się z celem. Jego "odczucia" to mity i tyle.
i nie chodzi tu o to "kto ma więcej", "kogo stać" ani "kto ma fajniejszy dom". Każdy ma taki dom jaki uważa za wygodny, fajny, bo sam go wybrał, wybudował, zapłacił za niego. Czy to był dobry wybór? To już jego sprawa.
Ale nikt, kto zbudował 100 metrowy dom mentalnie ani empirycznie nie ma pojęcie o mieszkaniu w domu 300 mkw. Stąd te opowieści o bieganiu, szukaniu się, darciu się do siebie , samotności etc. Mnie one bawią  :smile:

----------


## ezg2014

W domu większym mieszka się pod każdym względem  wygodniej niż w mniejszym. Jest więcej pomieszczeń gospodarczych, większe pokoje - człowiek nie czuje się stłoczony jak w bloku. Za duży dom trzeba więcej zapłacić w trakcie budowy i więcej kosztuje utrzymanie. Jak zawsze to kwestia wybory między tym co się chce, a tym na co kogoś stać. Moim zdaniem należy budować zawsze największy dom , na jaki stać inwestora. Budować największy ale tak by starczyło środków na stan "do wprowadzenia się". Często widzi się olbrzymie domy, które stoją latami nieotynkowane lub w których wykończonych do zamieszkania są tylko np. dwa pokoje i kuchnia a cała reszta stoi w stanie surowym.

----------


## Nefer

Moim zdaniem dom należy budować dostosowany do swoich potrzeb: rodzinnych, finansowych, funkcjonalnych. Każda rodzina żyje inaczej, ma inne potrzeby czy chociażby dzieci w innym wieku. Jedni potrzebują miejsca na swoje hobby, inni na dużą liczbę gości, a jeszcze inni muszą mieć pomieszczenie do kąpieli psa. Każdy mierzy siły na zamiary. Jednym się udaje, innym nie. 
Jedno jest pewne : w dużym domu żyje się ... wygodniej niż w małym  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

Opinia że duży dom to be bo ja mam 120 m i jest ok są tyle warte co stwierdzenie nigdy nie byłem nigdzie indziej niż nad Bałtykiem,bo nie warto,tam jest be tylko albo byłem widziałem mieszkałem i mam zdanie,albo mam przekonanie że....i wydaje mi się że.Zrozumiałabym gdyby ktoś napisał,mieszkałem w dużym domu jest tak,mieszkałem w małym tak-moje porównanie to:tak jak napisała tereska77.
Ci co mieszkają w dużym mają najwięcej do powiedzenia-i dobrze opinie wyrabiamy sobie na podstawie faktów.a mniemania kto i gdzie może się zgubić.

----------


## Nefer

Arczi, proszę Cię. Mały dom to mały dom. Dom 118 mkw to mały dom. Duży dom to duży dom. I żadne przeliczanie metrów w te czy we wte tego nie zmieni.
Po prostu pogódź się z tym, że nie wiesz jak żyje się w dużym domu. Napisze wprost : nie wiem po co wypowiadać się w temacie, o którym nie ma się pojęcia. Możesz dalej udowadniać, że Twoje 118 mkw jest rezydencją i cudnie się w nim żyje. Tylko po co?

----------


## Wekto

Arczi, ale Ty nie wiesz jak się mieszka w dużym domu a tego dotyczy ten temat. My wiemy i tym się dzielimy. Mieszkałem w mieszkaniu 50 i 80 m2 i myślałem, że jest super. Mieszkałem w 300 m2 domu i jest o wiele bardziej komfortowo. Ciężko jest wrócić do czegoś małego ale zapewne można. Każdy ma inne potrzeby i oczekiwania. Jednemu wystarczy mieszkanie w centrum miasta a innemu dom na przedmieściach.

----------


## Bejaro

No to poczucie komfortu mamy zasadniczo różne,masz 1 łazienkę drugie to po prostu WC,nie wierzę że przy 3 osobach nie ma kolejek do łazienki-rano czy wieczorem ,każdy przynajmniej j u mnie bierze kąpiel rozwiązanie które masz u ciebie jest stosowane w mieszkaniach-w domu to minmum dwie łazienki z możliwością kąpieli-przynajmniej jeden prysznic i wanna (ale nie dwa w jednym-każde w odrębnym pomieszczeniu)Brak garderób przy takich rozmiarach sypialni to nieporozumienie   tu nie ma nawet ogólnej np przy wejściu,brak spizarni, co to znaczy jest w kuchni-w spiżarnia jest wtedy kiedy panuje tam niższa temperatura i odpowiednia wentylacja tego nie mozna nazwać zabudowana szafą w kuchni,kotłownio pralnio suszarnia na 7m to nieporozumienie moze rekuperator też tam wisi?Garaż ma 23 m2 i znowu dwa w jednym na samochód rowery,kosiarkę meble ogrodowe,narzędzia opony sanki  narty rowerki wózki taczki zapasowe dachówki i całą resztę niezbędnego majdanu. itp.Funkcjonalności i wygody niestety tu nie ma stwierdzam tak bo mam u siebie dokładnie tak samo tylko garaż większy a nad nim strych z dodatkową graciarnią.2 samochody stoją w garażu (od paru miesięcy) 3  samochód syna stoi na zewnątrz samych opon mamy 12 szt gdzie reszta?
Niestety nie ma mowy tutaj o komforcie przynajmniej dla mnie ja nie potrafię sie zgubić na 15m lub mniej.Nie przekonasz mnie że taki dom jest komfortowy-nie wypowiadam sie w kwestiach finansowych-pomijam je-o takiej powierzchni to może być wygodne mieszkanie z komórką i garażem ale nie dom.

----------


## Nefer

> No jakby nie było mam mały dom w którym żyje się bardzo komfortowo przy 3 osobach.
> Gdyby był jeszcze mniejszy też byłoby ok,nie odczuwamy ani na chwilę braku komfortu w tym domu gdyż jak pisałem,z przedszkola i z hotelu wyrośliśmy


A ponieważ widzę, że pouczasz innych jak mają żyć : brawo, gratuluję, niektórzy wyrośli z gnieżdżenia się na kupie i też super  :smile:  Mieszkałam i w 28 mkw z dwójką dzieci i w 40mkw i w 50 mkw  i jednak, mimo wszystko nie wspominam tego z rozrzewnieniem. Dla mnie 100 mkw to większe mieszkanie, ale w mieszkaniu żyje się kompletnie inaczej niż w domu.

Współczuję, że nie masz znajomych, którzy lubią się u Ciebie zatrzymać na kilka dni, że nie możesz zrobić imprezy na 50 osób - to bardzo sympatyczne jest.. Każdy jest kowalem swojego losu. Dziś mieszkanie w domu 100mkw byłoby dla mnie karą i wolałabym apartament w bloku. Większy niż 100mkw.

----------


## Bejaro

> No jakby nie było mam mały dom w którym żyje się bardzo komfortowo przy 3 osobach.
> Gdyby był jeszcze mniejszy też byłoby ok,nie odczuwamy ani na chwilę braku komfortu w tym domu gdyż jak pisałem,z przedszkola i z hotelu wyrośliśmy


Szkoda że nie wyrosłeś z udawadniania innym swoich racji za wszelką cenę.
Minmum komfortu w domu to przynajmniej jedna garderoba,pod warunkiem odpowiednio dużych sypialni.
Bezwzględnie przynajmniej dwie łazienki-przy 2+1 to też minimum. Wg mnie też odpowiedniej wielkości i z oknem
Kotłownia pomieszczenie gospodarcze spiżarnia.-jako niezależne pomieszczenia a nie dwa w jednym
Garaż. 
Pozostałe pom typu sauna pokój bilardowe itp. już niekoniecznie-zależy od upodobań domowników i też są ok,ale te powyżej opisane  pomieszczenia to niezbędne minimum aby zaliczyć dom do komfortowych cała reszta ten komfort podnosi,trzeba mieć najpierw te podstawowe wtedy ta reszta ma sens. na określonej powierzchni.

----------


## pionan

Drodzy forumowicze, Arczi to Arturo vel ArturoBis vel wskazówka vel ArturoWii i sam nie wiem kto jeszcze. Banują mu konta, zakłada nowe, dalej szerząc swoje sekciarskie teorie. Jednocześnie wypisuje różne kłamstwa - prztkład z tego wątku, to jego dwie łazienki. Artur, drugą właśnie dobudowałeś? Zasłynął również na forum jako bezinteresowny doradca ds. ogrzewania  :big grin: .
To tytułem wstępu, celem uzmysłowienia z kim dyskutujecie.

Mamy mały dom, 102m2. Na taki było nas stać. Gdyby były odpowiwdnie finanse, zarówno na budowę, jak i na eksploatację, dom byłby duuużo większy. Najbardziej wkurza notoryczny brak miejsca. Problem z dziś.  Nie ma gdzie wstawić drugiej 50-litrowej butli na wino. Jedna stoi w kotłowni i ładnie zaczyn pracuje, jest winogron i druga butla, a miejsca brak  :sad:

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki za przedstawienie Arcziego  :smile:  Nie wiedziałam, teraz wszystko jasne.

Pionan, ale kto powiedział, że następny nie będzie większy? Tego Ci życzę.
Właśnie ten temat mnie zainspirował do zastanowienia się jak duży będzie mój kolejny dom  :smile:   :smile:  Dzieci się wyprowadzą, Teściowa nas też nie przeżyje, chce mi się uciec z miasta na emeryturę.
Myślę, że będzie parterowy, z poddaszem na szpargały.
I tak sobie myślę :
Garaż - min 50 mkw (teraz mam 36mk - "podobno"  na 2 samochody, ale ten drugi musiałby być malutki bardzo i nic nie może stać oprócz samochodów). 
Pomieszczenie gospodarcze - 10 mkw. Kosiarki i oczywiście nalewki oraz gąsiorki oraz słoiki z przetworami
Pralnia - 6 mkw 
Kotłownia 4 mkw (chyba pójdę w PC)

Spiżarnia - 4 mkw starczy
Kuchnia - 12 mkw - lubię gotować
Salon - 45 mkw
Jadalnia  - 20 mkw
Sypialnia - 16 mkw (lubię przytulne)
Garderoba w sypialni - 9 mkw
Łazienka dla nas - 10 mkw
Łazienka dla gości - 4 mkw
Gabinet męża - 18 mkw
Gabinet mój - 18 mkw
Pokój gościnny - 18 mkw
Łazienka gościnna - 6 mkw
Kino domowe/pokój do słuchania muzyki - 20 mkw
Ogród zimowy  - 16 mkw 

Kurde, nijak inaczej nie chce być - znów ląduję na ok. 300 mkw.

----------


## pionan

Dziękuję za życzenia. Widzę, że masz hobby (nalewki) podobną do mojego, z taką tylko różnicą, że moje produkty chyba trochę mocniejsze, a i produkcja nie do końca legalna  :big grin: 

A i proces produkcyjny muszę u teścia przeprowadzać, bo aparatura nie przystosowana do indukcji  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Pionan,
Lubię i robić przetwory i nalewki pasjami  :smile:  A do tego przydaje się sporo regałów  :smile:  
Nigdy nie wiadomo co nam życie przyniesie. Dzieci rosną (mam już dorosłych synów, więc bliżej mi niż dalej do "pustego gniazda"), aktywność zawodowa kiedyś się też skończy ... może niedługo będzie dobry czas na nowy dom? Znam ludzi po 60-tce, ktorzy sie wzięli za budowy domów.
Ostatnio wpadły mi w ręce domy hybrydowe.. Naszpikowane technologią -podobają mi się. Jak sie postawiło jeden dom to drugi już nie jest problemem  :smile:  
Życie bywa przewrotne  - mam nadzieję, że znajdziesz miejsce  na swoje "skarby"  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> No mamy ale mam wrażenie,że na siłę próbujecie się usprawiedliwić czy tam dla własnego sumienia uspokoić nerwy,że macie zbyt duże domy


Arczi, ale my się nie denerwujemy naszymi dużymi domami, serio  :smile:  I nie mamy wyrzutów sumienia. Miałabym je, gdybym postawiła dom mały - taki, który by nas zamęczył  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

[QUOTE=arczi721;6657236]No mamy ale mam wrażenie,że na siłę próbujecie się usprawiedliwić czy tam dla własnego sumienia uspokoić nerwy,że macie zbyt duże domy  :wink: 
Ja obecnie mam 120 m plus garaż dwustanowiskowy-moje ego twierdzi że to za mało.

Niezaprzeczalny  twój komfort to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=mila
Niech każdy oceni.
Kończę dyskusję.

----------


## pionan

Akurat na te skarby miejsca nie brakuje, bo jakoś tak się składa, że bezpośrednio po procesie produkcyjnym wpadają znajomi na degustację  :big grin: . Mimo, że dom malutki, w aspekcie rozrywkowym daje radę.

Następny dom, jeśli będzie, to na pewno większy i nie w tym kraju.

----------


## AnkkaQ

Dziękuję za liczne komentarze  :wink:  szczególnie tych, którzy kierowali się własnym doświadczeniem :Smile:  Działka nasza jest tzw. miejska - ma 733m2 więc przynajmniej na ogrodniku zaoszczędzę :Smile: . Sprzątanie -niezależnie od metrażu wole scedować na kogoś innego :Smile: )) Oglądamy z mężem ostatnio domy o różnych metrażach , gdzie się da i wczoraj np po wizycie u znajomych  utwierdziliśmy się w przekonaniu, że salon w naszym domu nie może być 20-25metrowy, to za mało!!! Widzieliśmy też ich "duży" "przestronny" "wygodny" garaż- 1-stanowiskowy- ze 20metrów..szkoda tylko że nie można w nim zmieścić auta, bo stoja właśnie rzeczy typu rowery czy meble ogrodowe... Tak więc  pomieszczenia gospodarcze wszelkiej maści- na graciarnię typu sanki, łyżwy, opony, rolki i mnóstwo innych gratów- niezbędnych odpowiednio w sezonie letnim/zimowym- muszą być w domu osobno  a nie że gdzieś się upchnie... Gdzieś trzeba suszyć pranie, prasować i niekoniecznie chciałabym aby w moim domu służył do tego salon czy sypialnia- jak dotychczas w mieszkaniu w bloku....Także skłaniamy się przy pozostaniu przy wersji wygodnej wg nas, czyli "duży" dom.....

----------


## Bejaro

Także skłaniamy się przy pozostaniu przy wersji wygodnej wg nas, czyli "duży" dom.....[/QUOTE]

Bardzo dobra decyzja  :yes: -grunt że podjęta świadomie i we właściwym czasie.

----------


## Nefer

A teraz policzcie czy dobrze wylądujecie. Możesz założyć 3k za metr całkowitej powierzchni (bez pracy własnej i wodotrysków)  :smile:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> I koszt eksploatacji w sezonie zimowym,żeby później nie było zdziwienia i lamentu czemu aż tyle trzeba grzać i ile to kosztuje.


Nie no ten cały czas wali w jeden deseń...
Ręce opadają  :sad:

----------


## pionan

> W jaki deseń ?
> Inwestorzy budują wzrokiem,nie zważając na nic.
> W mojej okolicy stoi dużo dużych domów w stanie SSZ do sprzedania,bo inwestorzy się lekko przeliczyli,po drugie,z braku kasy na nic więcej w takich domach jest najbardziej prymitywne ogrzewanie czyli na ekogroszek a że ekogroszek jest coraz droższy to ludzie palą czym wlezie i syfią ololicę a a jak przyjdzie płacić za ogrzewanie 5tys.zł za sezon to rura mięknie.
> Tak jak Nefer zauważyła,3tys.zł/m2 trzeba liczyć za dom,czyli dom 200m2 z działką to jest jakieś 700-800tys.zł 
> Inwestorzy mający tyle odłożone na dom nie zastanawiają się i nie chodzą po forumach z pytaniem czy w dużym domu fajnie się mieszka tylko biorą i budują.
> 
> Fajne podsumowanie:


Chłopie, a co Cię to obchodzi????
Przeczytaj choć RAZ tytuł wątku i wypowiedz się merytorycznie, a nie rób gnój w kolejnym. Napisz coś jeszcze tutaj o PC i będzie komplet. Ręce opadają. Zastanów się co robisz, bo niedługo pomysłów Ci braknie pod jakim nickiem się rejestrować.....

----------


## arczi721

> Chłopie, a co Cię to obchodzi????


Z tym pytaniem uderz także do Nefer...z tym,że ona kobieta także zmień płeć.



> A teraz policzcie czy dobrze wylądujecie. Możesz założyć 3k za metr całkowitej powierzchni (bez pracy własnej i wodotrysków)

----------


## Kejt_R

arczi721
"Inwestorzy mający tyle odłożone na dom nie zastanawiają się i nie chodzą po forumach z pytaniem czy w dużym domu fajnie się mieszka tylko biorą i budują."

Jesteś pełen stereotypów. Bardzo uogólniasz i nie dostrzegasz niuansów.  Twierdzisz, że po forum krążą wyłącznie biedaki? Syfiący atmosferę gumiakami palonymi w piecach?  :big grin:  Dowcipasek z ciebie. 
Przeproś ładnie za wypowiedzi nie na temat, uderz się w twarz i odejdź. Najlepiej załóż nowy wątek dla siebie i się tam wywnętrzaj. Może potrzebna Ci taka autoterapia. Niestety my już nie możemy nic dla Ciebie zrobić. Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## arczi721

> ...uderz się w twarz i odejdź


Zgodnie z życzeniem  :wink:

----------


## Bejaro

> Zgodnie z życzeniem


Wg Ciebie inwestorzy dzielą się na:
Tych którzy nie mają kasy i przeinwestują.

Takich którzy mają kasę i dają się strzyc.

Ostatnia kategoria jedyna słuszna i oczywiście Ty się do niej zaliczasz-budujący świadomie ekonomicznie,ogrzewający  jedynie słuszną PC

Zapewniam że istnieje jeszcze taka,która buduje drogie komfortowe domy-świetnie radzi sobie z ich utrzymaniem i żyje wygodnie odwiedza forum i nie flustruje się stanem własnych , a tym bardziej cudzych finansów.

Jedyny komfortowy i tani dom w Twojej okolicy-należy do Ciebie-może to dobrze że ci z ostatniej kategorii nie mają takiego sąsiada.

----------


## Nefer

No tak. Nie dodałam o co mi chodziło z kosztami - i już Arczi znalazł problem.
Otóż bardzo często projekty domów - szczególnie dużych - mają podane śmieszne koszty budowy. Takie akcje wynikają z faktu, że takie projekty gotowe są droższe od małych domów(które idą jak na pniu), bo sprzedają się w ilościach śladowych.
 Jedynie ok. 3% ludków buduje domu powyżej 200-250 mkw. Co nie dziwi, bo z Polsce ok. 3 % ludków płaci podatki w ostatniej skali (to dla Ciebie Arczi, żebyś wiedział, że są w Polsce ludzie, dla których tysiąc pln miesięcznie za grzanie domu nie jest koszmarem i rzeczą nie do ogarnięcia).
Podałam więc koszt budowy domu maksymalny : bez żadnej pracy własnej, wszystko zlecone i z użyciem materiałów wysokiej jakości (drewno/marmur/trawertyn etc).
Tak, żeby Ankka miała mniej więcej punkt odniesienia.
Nie, nie Arczi w kontekście "uważajcie, bo Was nie stać, a rachunki Was zabiją". 
Jak się dobrze zbuduje dom, to rachunki nie zabijają. A za 50 mkw na Bielanach płaciłam rocznie 6 tysięcy czynszu, więc nie wiem co za problem z płaceniem 5 k za sezon grzewczy  :smile:  :smile:  Więc - wyluzuj Chłopaku, bo  zaglądanie komuś w portfel jest co najmniej nie na miejscu (nie chcę być nieuprzejma).

----------


## Kejt_R

Wprawdzie tu nie o kosztach a o wygodzie miało być, ale skoro jedno z drugim się wiąże, to dodam coś od siebie. Uważam, że duży dom nie musi być koniecznie drogi. Może być zbudowany poprawnie średnim kosztem, bez fajerwerków i wodotrysków, za to solidnie ocieplony, z porządnymi oknami i ciepłymi drzwiami. Urządzony prosto, minimalistycznie, wręcz ascetycznie. Odziany w niezbyt drogie materiały ale ze smakiem. Natomiast będzie wygodny, mieszkańcy odetchną przestrzenią i jeśli dla kogoś jest to priorytet, to grzanie piecem na ekogroszek go nie zrazi, to też jest dla ludzi. Nie dajmy się zakręcić jak słoik dżemu ekologom za dychę. Dom można tak zbudować, żeby nie był drogi w eksploatacji, choć może nie podążający za trendami. 
Wg mnie nie należy myśleć stereotypami, że duży to musi być bogaty, wypasiony, napakowany elektroniką, zmechanizowany, super zwentylowany, zrekuperowany i wypompowany  :wink:  Duży dom może służyć na przykład wielodzietnej rodzinie, która nie znosi mieszkać w miejskim blokowisku i się kisić jak w więzieniu.
Jeszcze jest pewna niewielka grupa ludzi, którzy posiadają pieniądze, ale żyją skromnie i nie podążają za nowinkami. Mają zupełnie inne priorytety, nie chcą inwestować w gadżety.  Powszechnie uważa się, że jak ktoś ma pieniądze, to po nim od razu widać, jednak bywają wyjątki. Kilka razy spotkałam się z takimi przypadkami i reakcje ludzi, gdy się zorientują są bezcenne.

----------


## Bejaro

Duży dom nie musi być bogaty,ale będzie droższy niż mały(porównując podobne materiały) chodzi o to że jeżeli ktoś ma 800 tyś. to nie znaczy że nie odwiedza forum, tylko ślepo wydaje te swoje kokosy, a na forum są przykłady różnych domów i dobrze.

----------


## Kejt_R

> Duży dom nie musi być bogaty,ale będzie droższy niż mały(porównując podobne materiały) chodzi o to że jeżeli ktoś ma 800 tyś. to nie znaczy że nie odwiedza forum, tylko ślepo wydaje te swoje kokosy, a na forum są przykłady różnych domów i dobrze.


Racja.To było dość kuriozalne stwierdzenie, zupełnie niezasadne. Ale też pokazuje często spotykany stereotypowy sposób myślenia, tudzież bezmyślne klepanie.

----------


## AnkkaQ

ojojoj :Smile:  Z jednego niewinnego- wydawało mi się-  pytania taka awantura :Smile:  Do arczi- nie ma powodu abyś przejmował się moimi finansami i muszę cię rozczarować -nie będę palić ani ekogroszkiem ani starymi gumiakami- o zgrozo -zamierzam korzystać z gazu ziemnego  :big tongue:  (z piecem kondensacyjnym- tak, wiem ile kosztuje) i -o zgrozo- zakładam, że stać mnie na to (nie są to założenia z sufitu i moich skrytych marzeń)....acha, i z działką to mój dom nie wyniesie (niestety :Smile: ) 700-800tys, bo sama działka to 500zł/m2  :big tongue:  jesteś sobie to w stanie wyobrazić?????(W W-wie taka cena to nie frajerstwo, wiedziałeś?) Jak wspominałam- pytałam o odczucia osób, które mieszkaja w podobnych metrażach (i polecają/nie polecają bo...)  i za te opinie dziękuję :Smile:

----------


## ludwik_13

Myślę, że dobrze się mieszka. Jak kogoś stać  i może go wybudować i utrzymać (pamiętajmy, że sytuacja rodzinna i zawodowa zmienną jest).
Moje doświadczenie nie przekracza 130m kw, ale na tej powierzchni mam 4 schowki różnej wielkości (jeden szumnie nazwany spiżarnią a drugi garderobą) i dwie łazienki  i to jet błogosławieństwo. I wydaje mi się, że to te pomieszczenia pomocnicze, niezależnie od wielkości domu, będą wpływać na komfort mieszkania w nim.
W tej chwili mieszkamy we dwójkę, dziatwa wpada od czasu do czasu, przyjaciele z nocowaniem (bo daleko), spodziewam się, że w którymś momencie zamieszka z nami Mama i wtedy będzie mi brakowało jeszcze jednego oczka.

----------


## Aga11*

AnkkaQ jeśli masz wątpliwości to wyjdz z założenia, że tak naprawdę duży dom to min. 400 m2. Jeśli mieszkasz w Warszawie to pojedz z mężem np. do Konstancina i popatrz nawet nie na duże domy tylko na rezydencje. Punkt odniesienia złapiesz. Może pomyślisz, ze ten metraż który podałaś to nie przesada tylko właśnie dom "skrojony" na wasze możliwości i potrzeby.
Też uważam za niestosowne wyliczać ludziom ile mają i ile będą płacić. Wątek założyła dorosła osoba a nie przedszkolak, który chce mieć w domu dodatkowo plac zabaw, piaskownicę i mini zoo.

----------


## Zonzi

240 m2 - parter kuchnia otwarta na salon, spiżarnia, wiatrołap, gabinet, sypialnia gościnna, łazienka, wygodne szerokie schody na górę. Piętro 3 sypialnie (15-20 m2) , 2 łazienki, pralnia, 2 garderoby, otwarta bawialnia. 

Garaż 2 stanowiskowy 67m2 plus strych nad garażem. Garaż zapchany po dziurki (7 m szerokości to naprawdę minimum jak po bokach ustawi się rowery, szafki łopaty), strych to samo (trampolina, walizki, pudła, meble ogrodowe, zabawki sezonowe. 

Nie zrezygnowalibyśmy z żadnego pomieszczenia. Dzięki temu, że przestrzenie są otwarte sprząta się łatwiej niż zagracone mieszkanie w bloku. Dzieci mogą się rozejść i nawet jak mają gości nie przeszkadza to. Zakupy wędrują do spiżarni, kluczyki mają swoje miejsce. Mieszka się bardzo wygodnie.

----------


## Yerenia

A ja jeszcze odniose sie do poruszanej tu kwestii duzego domu na starosc.
Tak sie sklada, ze moja babcia mieszkala ponad 20 lat sama w domu o powierzchni okolo 140m2 plus piwnica plus dwa olbrzymie strychy i 16 arów dzialki.
No naprawde powierzchni bylo sporo. I Arczi nie uwierzysz - na jedna osobe przypadalo tyle metrow! Na jedna osobe! Sama kuchnia ma 20m2 - szalenstwo! Niesamowite prawda? A teraz mam najlepsze - w pewnym momencie ktos z rodziny zaproponowal Jej, ze sie zamieni - da Jej super piekne, przytulne 50m mieszkanko, a on sobie wezmie ten wielki dom. Nie zeby sie smiertelnie obrazila, ale byla conajmniej zbulwersowana propozycja.
Acha i jeszcze to - jakos nie zauwazylam aby kiedykolwiek narzekala, ze ma duzo ma metrow, a skryta osoba nie byla :big tongue: 

Takze wrzuc na luz - to ze kogos nie stac na duzy dom, nie znaczy ze nie stac innego i on sobie taki dom wybuduje i bedzie w nim szczesliwy. Serio jak bys mial kase to bys budowal 100m2? Ale wiesz, tak szczerze, bez sciemy 

A do Autorki - ja bym brala tyle metrow ile architekt dal  :smile:  Jesli finanse pozwalaja, to o wielkosc bym sie nie martwila - to znowu nie 800m2, aby sie szukac w przeciwleglych skrzydlach domu przeciez  :smile:

----------


## Takao

Serio jak bys mial kase to bys budowal 100m2? Ale wiesz, tak szczerze, bez sciemy 


No teraz to powiało "Nowym ruskim".  :big grin:  Metraż nie musi oznaczać majętności... no może poza częścią Polski.

----------


## Yerenia

> Serio jak bys mial kase to bys budowal 100m2? Ale wiesz, tak szczerze, bez sciemy 
> 
> 
> No teraz to powiało "Nowym ruskim".  Metraż nie musi oznaczać majętności... no może poza częścią Polski.


Alez wcale nie oznacza, ale jakos tak sie sklada ze metraz jest wprost propocjonlany do zarobkow, bo od tego zalezy ile wydamy na budowe i czy jakie bedziemy ponosic koszty utrzymania w przyszlosci. Ja mam maly domek, bo na wiekszy mnie nie stac. Ale jak by mnie bylo stac to bym sobie walnela taki fajny, duzy, przestronny  :yes:  I nie po to aby poswiadczyc moj status, tylko po to aby miec tej przestrzeni wiecej. 
I nie wmowisz mi, ze jak ktos ma malo, to buduje wielki dom a jak ma duzo to mala klitke, bo w to nie uwierze - i nie chodzi tu o status, ale o mozliwosci obu osob.

----------


## Takao

I nie wmowisz mi, ze jak ktos ma malo, to buduje wielki dom a jak ma duzo to mala klitke, bo w to nie uwierze - i nie chodzi tu o status, ale o mozliwosci obu osob.[/QUOTE]

Nie mam zamiaru bo chyba nie ma na to reguły. Dom ma nam dawać poczucie szczęścia a czy jest duży czy mały nie musi oznaczać tego, że jest wygodny albo nie a takie przełożenie widziałem w niektórych zabieranych głosach.

----------


## miciu

Mam duży dom i mi mieszka się w nim cudownie, co nie koniecznie musi się podobać innym. Każdy buduje taki dom jaki jest mu potrzebny.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Nie macie wrażenia, że ta dyskusja jest bez sensu i służy teraz tylko leczeniu kompleksów? 

Nas nie stać na duży dom, nawet nie na samą budowę, ale na jego późniejsze utrzymanie. I nie mam na myśli jedynie ogrzewania czy umeblowania ale również sprzątanie czy przyszłe nieuniknione remonty.

Mieszkamy w trójkę na niecałych 130 mkw i jesteśmy szczęśliwi. W 1 300 czułbym się pewnie jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## Artemika

Dokładnie, moim zdaniem to kwestia kogo na co stać. Lepiej się mieszka na dużej przestrzeni niż małej, pod warunkiem że ma się kogoś do pomocy w sprzątaniu, myciu okien a tym sposobem mieszkanie w nim nie stanie się udręką związaną z wiecznym sprzątaniem. No i mówiąc duży, myślę że nie może być za duży... Chyba 400 metrow dla 2+1 to jednak może być przesadą, chyba że ma się tam siłownię, bilard, saunę i salę do tańczenia. Bo pewnie 10 pustych pokoi faktycznie nie ma sensu bytu.

----------


## una

> Wprawdzie tu nie o kosztach a o wygodzie miało być, ale skoro jedno z drugim się wiąże, to dodam coś od siebie. Uważam, że duży dom nie musi być koniecznie drogi. Może być zbudowany poprawnie średnim kosztem, bez fajerwerków i wodotrysków, za to solidnie ocieplony, z porządnymi oknami i ciepłymi drzwiami. Urządzony prosto, minimalistycznie, wręcz ascetycznie. Odziany w niezbyt drogie materiały ale ze smakiem. Natomiast będzie wygodny, mieszkańcy odetchną przestrzenią i jeśli dla kogoś jest to priorytet, to grzanie piecem na ekogroszek go nie zrazi, to też jest dla ludzi. Nie dajmy się zakręcić jak słoik dżemu ekologom za dychę. Dom można tak zbudować, żeby nie był drogi w eksploatacji, choć może nie podążający za trendami. 
> Wg mnie nie należy myśleć stereotypami, że duży to musi być bogaty, wypasiony, napakowany elektroniką, zmechanizowany, super zwentylowany, zrekuperowany i wypompowany


podpisuję się pod tym  :smile: . Też mam dość duży dom (ok. 270 m) - ale nie jest wypasiony. Niewątpliwie koszt budowy podwyższył przede wszystkim koszt dachu. Ale koszt wykończeniówki, to już w dużej mierze kwestia stylu. Nasze wnętrza są minimalistyczne, więc np.  na  tynkach nie mamy drogich gładzi (takie niewygładzone ściany świetnie komponują się z  surowym stylem). Nie mamy dywanów, większość ścian jest białych bez drogich tynków strukturalnych, dekoracyjnych farb czy tapet (faktura na jednej ze ścian została wykonana klejem do glazury  :smile:  ). Meble proste, sporo IKEI. Kominek z Kratki bez płaszcza.     
Nie mam też w domu  rekuperatora, klimatyzacji i drogiej elektroniki. Dobrze się czuję w takim wyposażeniu, bo nie lubię otaczać się luksusem, a jeśli chodzi o  urządzenia, to  trzeba o nie dbać -  konserwować je   i  naprawiać - a nam się nie chce. 
Przestrzeń od początku została zaplanowana tak, bym zarówno ja z mężem, jak i  córka, mieli zarówno wspólną przestrzeń (salon, kuchnia) jak i niekrępujące odrębne (my parter, córka poddasze) - i to się doskonale sprawdza. Garaż oczywiście dwustanowiskowy (zamiast jednej wypasionej fury mamy dwa tanie samochody). A to wszystko niestety "robi" powierzchnię. 
Co do kosztów ogrzewania, to zimą można ograniczyć korzystanie z niektórych pomieszczeń - np. my  nie korzystamy z pokoju nad garażem i nie ogrzewamy go, tzn. tylko w największe mrozy, by grzejniki nie zamarzły). 
Nie martwię się tym, czy ten dom nie będzie za duży gdy córka się wyprowadzi - bo w pierwszym momencie wysoki salon wydawał mi się ogromy, a teraz nie wyobrażam sobie innego. Człowiek bardzo szybko oswaja przestrzeń.

----------


## StolarzS

> podpisuję się pod tym . Też mam dość duży dom (ok. 270 m) 
> ...
> 
> Co do kosztów ogrzewania, to zimą można ograniczyć korzystanie z niektórych pomieszczeń - np. my  nie korzystamy z pokoju nad garażem i nie ogrzewamy go, tzn. tylko w największe mrozy, by grzejniki nie zamarzły).


Dom powinien dawać komfort mieszkania w nim, a po co Wam ten  pokój którego nie ogrzewacie?  To już trochę na siłę robione.

Uwierz mi, że klimatyzacja w domu w  letni upalny wieczór to prawdziwy relaks. Miałem w poprzednim domu (klocek), myślałem że solidne ocieplenie nie wymaga klimy, ale widzę że warto będzie zainwestować nawet dla tych kilkunastu dni w roku. 

Jeśli kogoś stać, to tak - duży dom (min 250-300m) jest super, ja mam 150 + 45 garaż i pralnia i to za mało. Garaż dał się powiększyć wiatą przy nim stojącą, ale domu już nie dobuduję...

----------


## una

> Dom powinien dawać komfort mieszkania w nim, a po co Wam ten  pokój którego nie ogrzewacie?  To już trochę na siłę robione.


Zgadzam się, że ten pokój nie jest potrzebny - ale nie było to "na siłę" tylko konieczność. Bo coś nad garażem być musi  - w końcu  garaż musi mieć strop. Więc alternatywą był albo pokój albo taras. Taras to same kłopoty, trudno go uszczelnić by nie przeciekał (miałam taki w rodzinnym domu). Więc jest pokój. Tak jak napisałam, poddasze zajmuje córka, i planuje tam sobie urządzić własny salonik dla swoich gości.  
Na garaż wolnostojący  nie miałam wystarczająco  miejsca na działce. Zresztą garaż w bryle jest  wygodniejszy.         




> Uwierz mi, że klimatyzacja w domu w  letni upalny wieczór to prawdziwy relaks. Miałem w poprzednim domu (klocek), myślałem że solidne ocieplenie nie wymaga klimy, ale widzę że warto będzie zainwestować nawet dla tych kilkunastu dni w roku..


U nas klimatyzacja przydałaby się  jedynie w dwóch pokojach. Jeszcze to rozważę.




> Jeśli kogoś stać, to tak - duży dom (min 250-300m) jest super, ja mam 150 + 45 garaż i pralnia i to za mało. Garaż dał się powiększyć wiatą przy nim stojącą, ale domu już nie dobuduję...


ja podałam powierzchnię naszego domu łącznie z garażem. Wygląda więc na to, że gdybyś zamiast garażu i wiaty miał  garaż na dwa samochody, to  mielibyśmy  domy o podobnej powierzchni.

----------


## Nefer

Nie wyobrażam sobie już poddasz bez klimy. To nie jest "otaczanie się luksusem" ale używanie zdobyczy techniki  :smile:  Tak jak kilka innych sprzętów  :smile:

----------


## una

> Nie wyobrażam sobie już poddasz bez klimy. To nie jest "otaczanie się luksusem" ale używanie zdobyczy techniki  Tak jak kilka innych sprzętów


źle zrozumiałaś moją wypowiedź, przeczytaj ją jeszcze raz. Pisząc o luksusie miałam na myśli drogie materiały wykończeniowe (preferuję średnią półkę), natomiast  jeśli chodzi o klimę czy inne urządzenia, to pisałam, że zakładając takie urządzenia trzeba się liczyć z dodatkową pracą - np. klimatyzację trzeba czyścić co roku. W innym wątku pisałam, że preferujemy dom bezobsługowy, a różne  sprzęty oznaczają konserwacje, naprawy itp. Oczywiście sprzęty, które mnie wyręczają w pracy - jak odkurzacz czy zmywarkę mam  :big grin:  i nie żyję bynajmniej w lepiance. Ale wczoraj na przykład  oddaliśmy odkurzacz do liści, bo był za ciężki, a poza tym szybciej się te liście grabiło zwykłymi grabiami niż zbierało odkurzaczem. Tak więc nowinki techniczne sprawdzam, ale wybieram tylko te, które naprawdę ułatwiają mi życie i się kalkulują.    
Co do samej klimy, to jeszcze jest ta sprawa, że  nie lubię powietrza klimatyzowanego - więc nawet w pracy czy w samochodzie  włączam ją tylko wtedy, gdy naprawdę muszę. Ponadto od południowo  - zachodniej strony wkrótce będę mieć dość duże drzewa,  które zacienią ścianę i dość dużą część dachu - więc dlatego napisałam, że jeszcze to rozważę, bo być może to wystarczy.

----------


## ganiutek

Zależy co rozumieć pod pojęciem duży dom. Mój ma 160 + garaż i pralnia nad garażem; wszystkie powierzchnie są tynkowane i ogrzewane co przy budowie i wykańczaniu podnosi koszty... Garaż radzę zrobić dwustanowiskowy jeśli chcemy go wykorzystywać do przechowywania rowerów, narzędzi, jeśli chcemy tam jakieś półki, regały, coby z samochodu swobodnie wysiąść i zakupy wypakować. U mnie da się tylko wjechać  :big grin:  
Więc mieszka się cudownie, wygodnie - dużo robią takie pomieszczenia jak spiżarnia, pralnia -suszarnia, garderoba.

----------


## izat

7 lat mieszkam w domu o powierzchni 350 m2+ ponad 100m2 garażu i czuję się tu wspaniale  :smile: 
Projekt był indywidualny, nic bym nie zmieniła, nie oddała nawet metra  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Napisałaś  


> "Nie mam też w domu rekuperatora, klimatyzacji i drogiej elektroniki. Dobrze się czuję w takim wyposażeniu, bo nie lubię otaczać się luksusem, a jeśli chodzi o urządzenia, to trzeba o nie dbać - konserwować je i naprawiać - a nam się nie chce. "


Rzeczywiście, nie pomyślałam, że ten nowy akapit odnosi się do wykończenia wnętrza ....




> źle zrozumiałaś moją wypowiedź, przeczytaj ją jeszcze raz. Pisząc o luksusie miałam na myśli drogie materiały wykończeniowe (preferuję średnią półkę), natomiast  jeśli chodzi o klimę czy inne urządzenia, to pisałam, że zakładając takie urządzenia trzeba się liczyć z dodatkową pracą - np. klimatyzację trzeba czyścić co roku. W innym wątku pisałam, że preferujemy dom bezobsługowy, a różne  sprzęty oznaczają konserwacje, naprawy itp. Oczywiście sprzęty, które mnie wyręczają w pracy - jak odkurzacz czy zmywarkę mam  i nie żyję bynajmniej w lepiance. Ale wczoraj na przykład  oddaliśmy odkurzacz do liści, bo był za ciężki, a poza tym szybciej się te liście grabiło zwykłymi grabiami niż zbierało odkurzaczem. Tak więc nowinki techniczne sprawdzam, ale wybieram tylko te, które naprawdę ułatwiają mi życie i się kalkulują.    
> Co do samej klimy, to jeszcze jest ta sprawa, że  nie lubię powietrza klimatyzowanego - więc nawet w pracy czy w samochodzie  włączam ją tylko wtedy, gdy naprawdę muszę. Ponadto od południowo  - zachodniej strony wkrótce będę mieć dość duże drzewa,  które zacienią ścianę i dość dużą część dachu - więc dlatego napisałam, że jeszcze to rozważę, bo być może to wystarczy.


Dom bezobsługowy nie istnieje  :smile:  Trzeba go sprzątać, kocioł - przegląd, kominy - przegląd, ogród - sama wiesz. Klimy nie czyszczę osobiście - przyjeżdża raz do roku firma i czyści. A jeśli mogę coś doradzić : odkurzacz do liści najlepiej używać wtedy, gdy liście są zgrabione w kupki. Wtedy nie jest tak ciężki (bo się go o wiele krócej używa) , a zmielone liście z odkurzacza zajmują znacząco mniej miejsca  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> 7 lat mieszkam w domu o powierzchni 350 m2+ ponad 100m2 garażu i czuję się tu wspaniale 
> Projekt był indywidualny, nic bym nie zmieniła, nie oddała nawet metra


\
Cze Izat - to już 7 lat ? ale ten czas leci  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Projekt był indywidualny, nic bym nie zmieniła, nie oddała nawet metra


Ciekawe ile zasługi w tym metrów a ile dlatego, że jest indywidualny?  :smile:

----------


## izat

witaj Neferku, kopę lat  :wink: 

Elfirku myślę, że obydwa czynniki odegrały swoją rolę  :wink:

----------


## una

> Rzeczywiście, nie pomyślałam, że ten nowy akapit odnosi się do wykończenia wnętrza ....


przyznaję, że akapit wstawiłam niefortunnie (nie powinno go być, tylko tworzyć  całość z pierwszą częścią wypowiedzi).  :yes:

----------


## una

jak już  jesteśmy przy sprzętach to dodam jeszcze, że nie robiliśmy też odkurzacza centralnego, bo obawiam się kurzu w ścianach. Mnie to nie przekonuje,że taki otwór w ścianie się zatyka, bo tam są w końcu mikroorganizmy i to nie takie "świeże" ze zwykłego odkurzacza (bo worki się wymienia), tylko takie "zasiedziałe". Ktoś kiedyś zwracał mi uwagę, że przecież w rurach kanalizacyjnych też czysto nie jest - ale tam przynajmniej można coś wlać, odkazić.  
http://www.administrator24.info/arty...kroorganizmami
????   
Więc na razie jeżdżę zwykłym odkurzaczem i czekam na rozwój techniki w tym kierunku.

----------


## torecan

My z żoną i dzieckiem mieszkamy w sporym domu i mogę zaprzeczyć temu, że w takim domu jest dużo sprzątania. Łatwo utrzymać w nim czystość, duży metraż sprawia, że pomieszczenia nie są zagracone i łatwo się je sprząta. Co do wygody to kwestia przyzwyczajeń do małych bądź większych metraży.

----------


## Nefer

> Więc na razie jeżdżę zwykłym odkurzaczem i czekam na rozwój techniki w tym kierunku.


Również nie zrobiłam odkurzacza centralnego z tych powodów. Może to zacofanie, ale działająca wyobraźnia ... 
Pewnie 'ciąg" zabierze kurz, ale tylko do pierwszego niefortunnego zaciągnięcia wody przez odkurzacz. Jakoś tak nie przekonała mnie ta technologia.

----------


## surgi22

Nefer a kanały wentylacji mechanicznej ( jeśli ją masz ) czyścisz regularnie ?

----------


## Nefer

Mam grawitację  :smile:  I nie wrzucam do niej śmieci 2 razy w tygodniu  :smile: 
Ale też nie lobbuję przeciwko odkurzaczowi centralnemu. Nie wypowiadam się w tych tematach, bo mnie ta technologia nie przekonała i mam zerowe doświadczenia. Natomiast bardzo często spotykam "specjalistów" od klimatyzacji, młynków do odpadków czyli wideodomofonów. itp, którzy klimę znają z samochodu ("dmucha w głowę") a młynki z horrorów ("może urwać ręką","nie da się wyjąć łyżeczki"). I takie bzdury mnie irytują.

----------


## surgi22

Rozumiem że skoro tak obawiacie się kurzu i bakterii czy grzybów z nimi związanych to do każdego odkurzania zakładacie nowy worek, wymieniacie zestawy filtrów i dezynfekujecie rury i odkurzacz przenośny ( przecież to wg waszych teorii czyste siedlisko zarazków które odkurzając rozsiewacie po całym domu -  brrrr )  ?

----------


## maly77

> Również nie zrobiłam odkurzacza centralnego z tych powodów. Może to zacofanie, ale działająca wyobraźnia ... 
> Pewnie 'ciąg" zabierze kurz, ale tylko do pierwszego niefortunnego zaciągnięcia wody przez odkurzacz. Jakoś tak nie przekonała mnie ta technologia.


Wy tak drogie Panie na poważnie, czy tylko żartujecie?  :jaw drop:

----------


## Kejt_R

> jak już  jesteśmy przy sprzętach to dodam jeszcze, że nie robiliśmy też odkurzacza centralnego, bo obawiam się kurzu w ścianach. Mnie to nie przekonuje,że taki otwór w ścianie się zatyka, bo tam są w końcu mikroorganizmy i to nie takie "świeże" ze zwykłego odkurzacza (bo worki się wymienia), tylko takie "zasiedziałe". Ktoś kiedyś zwracał mi uwagę, że przecież w rurach kanalizacyjnych też czysto nie jest - ale tam przynajmniej można coś wlać, odkazić.  
> http://www.administrator24.info/arty...kroorganizmami
> ????   
> Więc na razie jeżdżę zwykłym odkurzaczem i czekam na rozwój techniki w tym kierunku.


Una, mam podobne zapatrywania. Stosuję nowoczesne zdobycze techniki wybiórczo i chcę zbudować dom "saute". Jak najmniej dodatków, skomplikowanej elektroniki, jak najmniej zachodu i przyszłych kosztów, sprzętów do przeglądów, konserwacji i napraw. Też nie lubię powietrza z klimy i podobnych sztuczności. Jak najwięcej przestrzeni i prostoty. Tak sobie wymarzyłam i cieszę się, że ktoś podziela moje zdanie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bejaro

Dopisuje się do listy nieinstalujących, ale nie zacofanych.Moje argumenty mój odkurzacz wodny zbiera wodę(niezastąpiony przy zapchaniu np zlewu) tej funkcji nie posiada żaden centralny.Przeszedł nie jeden remont-nawet zapchałam rurę odpadkami po czyszczeniu z kleju listew przypodłogowych-wystarczyło wytrzepać pionowo-takich atrakcji bez szwanku nie zniesie odkurzacz centralny.Buduję parterówkę więc nie będzie ganiania z nim po schodach.

----------


## Elfir

ja nie mam OC tylko dlatego, że nie było ocieplanych otworów wylotowych.

----------


## una

> Rozumiem że skoro tak obawiacie się kurzu i bakterii czy grzybów z nimi związanych to do każdego odkurzania zakładacie nowy worek, wymieniacie zestawy filtrów i dezynfekujecie rury i odkurzacz przenośny ( przecież to wg waszych teorii czyste siedlisko zarazków które odkurzając rozsiewacie po całym domu -  brrrr )  ?


masz całkowitą rację, więc tego zwykłego odkurzacza nie traktuję docelowo. Ale nie przekonała mnie też  idea odkurzacza centralnego.  Najbardziej zależy mi na utrzymaniu codziennego porządku - więc szukam czegoś do wygodnego odkurzania codziennego. Kupiłam  ręczny odkurzacz akumulatorowy - http://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/od...496302846.html , który jest przewygodny i całkowicie wystarczający do "ogarnięcia" pomieszczeń (oczywiście nie zastąpi  odkurzenia raz w tygodniu, ale zapobiega zbijaniu się "kotów" na drugi dzień po odkurzaniu).  Niestety nie spełnił on u nas swojej funkcji, bo nie działa on na zasadzie zasysania powietrza lecz zamiatania - tj. elektrycznej wirującej szczotki, w którą wkręcają się moje długie włosy.  Tak więc jest to super wynalazek - ale wyłącznie dla osób o krótkich włosach. Studiuję zatem dalej ten temat i jak już się trochę odkuję finansowo to prawdopodobnie kupię samojezdny Neato   http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/304/c...06_komentarze/ - bo działa jak zwykły odkurzacz czyli zasysa powietrze, a nie zamiata (jak samojezdna Roomba). Tak więc na co dzień pracowałby ten Neato, a raz w tygodniu zwykły, wtedy tego kurzu nie powinno być dużo. 
Odkurzacze w filtrem wodnym są świetne, najbardziej higieniczne -  ale  u nas są schody, a te odkurzacze są ciężkie przez ten zbiornik z wodą.

----------


## MD.

Używam Roombę i mogę powiedzieć z doświadczenia, że sprząta idealnie. Roomba owszem "zamiata" ale też działa jak odkurzacz (nawet ma filtry hepa). Dużo kosztuje ale moim zdaniem warto zainwestować.

----------


## una

dobrze wiedzieć, że Roomba ma już modele, które odkurzają jak tradycyjny odkurzacz. Kiedyś czytałam na jakimś technicznym forum test  porównawczy tych dwóch marek  i była  tam  informacja, że Roomba zamiata a Neato odkurza.

----------


## una

> Tak sobie wymarzyłam i cieszę się, że ktoś podziela moje zdanie  Pozdrawiam.


 :bye:

----------


## surgi22

> ja nie mam OC tylko dlatego, że nie było ocieplanych otworów wylotowych.



A co za problem zrobić ocieplony samemu ??? :jaw drop:

----------


## surgi22

> Una, mam podobne zapatrywania. Stosuję nowoczesne zdobycze techniki wybiórczo i chcę zbudować dom "saute". Jak najmniej dodatków, skomplikowanej elektroniki, jak najmniej zachodu i przyszłych kosztów, sprzętów do przeglądów,  i napraw. Też nie lubię powietrza z klimy i podobnych sztuczności. Jak najwięcej przestrzeni i prostoty. Tak sobie wymarzyłam i cieszę się, że ktoś podziela moje zdanie  Pozdrawiam.


Co ma klima do odkurzacza centralnego ?? Gdzie w OC masz skomplikowaną elektronikę ??

----------


## Elfir

> A co za problem zrobić ocieplony samemu ???


dla mnie problem - ja nie mam narzędzi i się nie znam. nie wiem jak to zrobić.

----------


## egreg

z moich doświadczeń - to jeśli wziąć pod uwagę np łazienkę to praktycznie tyle samo czasu zajmuje posprzątanie jeśli ma 4m2 jak i 10m2.

----------


## kinka

Duży dom,dużo sprzątania wysokie koszty utrzymania.Jak kogoś stać to czemu nie tym bardziej jak rodzina min 2+3.Znajomi mają 150m na dole góra nie wykończona i nie będą jej robić bo im to w zupełności wystarcza,dzieci podrosną to pewnie któreś sobie wykończy.

----------


## orzesznik

> Duży dom,dużo sprzątania wysokie koszty utrzymania.Jak kogoś stać to czemu nie tym bardziej jak rodzina min 2+3.Znajomi mają 150m na dole góra nie wykończona i nie będą jej robić bo im to w zupełności wystarcza,dzieci podrosną to pewnie któreś sobie wykończy.


To po co budować piętrowy jak nie ma potem kasy na wykończenie? Ja wybudowałem parterówkę 190mkw projekt kastalia. Mieszkam już ponad 2 lata i utrzymanie tego domu wraz z ogrzewaniem to koszt ok 600zł miesięcznie (nie mam kredytu). Wcześniej mieszkałem w piętrowym szeregowcu i to była porażka.

----------


## Arturo72

> To po co budować piętrowy jak nie ma potem kasy na wykończenie?.


Zeby sąsiedzi nie mogli oderwać wzroku od dużego domu  :wink: 
U mnie sąsiadka jak weszła to była w szoku,że "taki malutki" z zewnątrz dom jest pojemniejszy w środku od jej domu  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Oj Artur , Artur - czy aby Cię fantazja nie ponosi - może napisz od razu że się zagubiła w tych 118 m2 i po 3 dniach ją znalazłeś  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Oj Artur , Artur - czy aby Cię fantazja nie ponosi - może napisz od razu że się zagubiła w tych 118 m2 i po 3 dniach ją znalazłeś


Można bylo odnieść takie wrażenie  :wink: 
Ona ma większy dom o ok.10m2 ale pietrowy i na dole ma salonik zajebiście duzy bo aż 24m2 a ja 32m2,ma hol o pow.8m2 a ja 14m2,ma kuchnię 10m2 a ja 15m2,ma sypialenki na górze kliteczki o pow.12-13m2 ale ze skosami i mógłbym tam nabyć się klaustrofobii a ja pełne 15m2 o wys.2,7m także była naprawde w szoku że taki "malutki" domek z zewnątrz jest tak duży w środku  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Ok , Ok ale 118 m2 to nawet ciężko podciągnąć pod średni dom , tak więc chyba Arturo pomyliłeś wątki  :sad:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ok , Ok ale 118 m2 to nawet ciężko podciągnąć pod średni dom , tak więc chyba Arturo pomyliłeś wątki


Odnoslem się do parterówki 190m2 zamiast poddasza uzytkowego do wykorzystania za niewiadomo jaki czas.



> To po co budować piętrowy jak nie ma potem kasy na wykończenie? Ja wybudowałem parterówkę 190mkw projekt kastalia. Mieszkam już ponad 2 lata i utrzymanie tego domu wraz z ogrzewaniem to koszt ok 600zł miesięcznie (nie mam kredytu). Wcześniej mieszkałem w piętrowym szeregowcu i to była porażka.

----------


## Barszcz Biały

Ilekroć spotykałem ludzi, którzy postawili domy 200+ m2, tylekroć słyszałem narzekania, że za duży, sprzątać i grzać trzeba itp itd. tony farby na malowania i tzw wieczne wykańczane, bo ciągle coś do zrobienia jest.

Sam nie mam zamiaru w takie coś się pakować, warto zwrócić uwagę na to, że w przypadku rodziny, dzieci najczęściej z domu się wynoszą i wtedy we dwójkę zostaje się na 200+ m2. Nie warto sugerować się zdaniem, że np 116 jak obecnie to małe - wszystko rozbija się o kwestie odpowiedniego urządzenia. Co więcej - koszty utrzymania lecą momentalnie kilkukrotnie w dół.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nefer

Kolejny specjalista  :smile:  Od plotek  :smile:

----------


## orzesznik

Ja tam na starość nie mam zamiaru potykać się o jakiekolwiek schody, Osobiście nienawidzę pomieszczeń ze skosami bo mnie to przytłacza :bash: 
Jak mieszkałem w piętrowym szeregowcu 120mkw (2x60mkw) to sprzątanie zajmowało mi więcej czasu. Teraz mam przestrzeń na jednym poziomie (niezagraconą oczywiście), a sprzątanie to dla mnie przyjemność. Wielkość domu nie ma zbytnio znaczenia, tylko ilość zakamarków i kącików do ogarnięcia. Nie ma to jak pokoiki ze skosami plus przyklejony do ściany komin :jaw drop:

----------


## Wlade

A ja  się nie zgodzę , że wielkości domu ma niewielkie znaczenie przy sprzątaniu. Doświadczenie zawodowe mówi mi że zarówno wielkość domu, jego "zagracenie", ale   i rodzaj użytych materiałów wykończeniowych mają  jednakowe znaczenie przy czasie i efektywności sprzątania...Do tego ilość okien i przeszkleń, które rosną proporcjonalnie do powierzchni domu..... skosy przy sprzataniu maja znaczenie trzeciorzedne...

----------


## namira

Wlade,dodałabym jeszcze ilość osób zamieszkujących dany dom - dwójka czy więcej dzieci potrafi narobić niezłego bajzlu,przy dużej rodzinie zawsze jest więcej sprzątania, i moje spostrzeżenie po prawie trzech latach mieszkania - zdecydowanie więcej/częściej brudzi się na parterze - tu kłania się częste mycie podłóg na mokro,na poddaszu wystarczy odkurzyć.Duży dom,fajna sprawa,dla mnie to tylko kwestia pieniędzy,gdybym była bogata zbudowała bym większy dom,teraz mieszkamy w trójkę (okresowo w czwórkę,jak syn student przyjeżdża ) na 123m p.u.,też jest fajnie,mało sprzątania,dom tani w utrzymaniu,gdybym wcześniej wiedziała,że utrzymanie domu 130m kosztuje mniej niż mieszkania w bloku 48m,zbudowała bym większy dom.

----------


## Fuzzy123

Im więcej powierzchni tym więcej roboty i kasy potrzeba. Oczywiście zalet też jest dużo - każdy ma własny kąt i można wg mnie lepiej odpocząć, bo tez sąsiadów nie ma. Co do sprzątania to są rozwiązania, które je ograniczają. Oczywiście najgorzej jest zawsze na dolnych kondygnacjach, bo zawse ktoś w butach wejdzie i naniesie wszystkiego. Ja w ostatnim czasie robiłem generalny remon wraz z wymianą pionów,  i przy okazji mogę polecić rozwiązanie w postaci szarego gresu na parterze - sprzątać nadal trzeba, ale brud ni rzuca się w oczy  :wink:

----------


## orzesznik

Znajomi kupili nowy mniejszy (piętrowy) dom od dewelopera. Wejście mają poprzez mały korytarzyk prosto do salonu. W salonie są schody na piętro i aneks kuchenny. Cały syf z dworu ląduje w salonie, często zamiatają i wycierają na dole całe podłogi. Ja całe szczęście nie mam takiego problemu, a większa ilość okien mnie nie dołuje. Nie muszę myć często okien bo mieszkam w czystej okolicy. Nowe okna akurat się myje wygodnie i szybko  :smile:  Jak ktoś ma możliwość wybudowania parterówki to polecam.

----------


## surgi22

Sprawa jest prosta jeżeli tylko kogoś stać to mieszkanie w większym domu jest wygodniejsze niż w małym :cool:

----------


## Aga11*

Bardzo Panu zazdroszczę nowych samoczyszczących okien a raczej szyb. Są z pewnością ze specjalną powłoką z jakiegoś mineralnego materiału hydrofilowego.Stare szyby nie miały takich rozwiązań. A już mąż, który myje okna (oczywiście od wewnątrz bo na zewnątrz same się czyszczą) to skarb :yes: 
Szkoda, że znajomi mają syf na dworze a nie czystą okolicę jak Pan.
U mnie niestety więcej szkła to więcej uciążliwego mycia-z uśmiechem na ustach tego nie robię :sad:  Byłam też w błędzie, że mam nowe okna :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Moim zdaniem dom należy budować dostosowany do swoich potrzeb: rodzinnych, finansowych, funkcjonalnych. Każda rodzina żyje inaczej, ma inne potrzeby czy chociażby dzieci w innym wieku. Jedni potrzebują miejsca na swoje hobby, inni na dużą liczbę gości, a jeszcze inni muszą mieć pomieszczenie do kąpieli psa. Każdy mierzy siły na zamiary.


To jest prawidłowe podejście do tematu.
Lepiej tego nie mogłaś ująć.
Każdy według siebie, według swoich potrzeb.




> Najwięcej na temat koszmarnej niewygody domów dużych (tu myślę o takich ok. 300 mkw) mają do powiedzenia Ci, którzy nigdy takiego nie zbudowali, nie mieszkali w nim i nie płacili w nim rachunków.
> Podobnie jest w przypadku posiadania garażu, klimatyzacji, kominka, młynka do odpadków czy olejowanego drewna na podłodze.. Najlepszymi specjalistami są ci, którzy widzieli takie rozwiązania u znajomych, kilka minut. Klima zabija, młynek może odciąć rękę, kominek to kotłownia w salonie, garaż to wielki mostek cieplny a olejowaną podłogę trzeba co miesiąc olejować od nowa.


Z tym też się całkowicie zgadzam.
Najwięcej do powodzenia mają Ci, którzy nie są w temacie. Stąd stosy bzdur, teorii, mniemanologii.

Ale, żeby do tematu...

14 lat mieszkaliśmy w wielkim 300 metrowym domu, do tego 100 metrowy garaż (budynek gospodarczy).
Do tego wielkiego domu przeprowadziliśmy się z 13 metrowego pokoiku u mamusi.
Do kompletu 47 arowy ogród.
Niewątpliwie wielki dom ma zalety - przestrzeń, na wszystko jest miejsce (minus - może się włączyć mania chomikowania). Wielka suszarnia, spiżarnia, pokój dla kotów, 2 pokoje dla dziecka... mogę tak wymieniać.
Nas nie pokonał metraż, tylko stan techniczny budynku. Gdyby się go dało wyremontować, nadal byśmy mieszkali w dużym domu. 
Ale budując nowy dom, zweryfikowaliśmy nasze potrzeby - jest nas dwoje, dzieci nie planujemy, nasza dorosłą córka z nami mieszkać i tak nie będzie (uroki Wrocławia są dla niej większe niż sielskość naszego zadupia), nasze życie towarzyskie toczy się głównie latem i głownie w ogrodzie. Dlatego zbudowaliśmy dom mały.

----------


## slawek9000

> Ilekroć spotykałem ludzi, którzy postawili domy 200+ m2, tylekroć słyszałem narzekania, że za duży, sprzątać i grzać trzeba itp itd. tony farby na malowania i tzw wieczne wykańczane, bo ciągle coś do zrobienia jest.
> 
> Sam nie mam zamiaru w takie coś się pakować, warto zwrócić uwagę na to, że w przypadku rodziny, dzieci najczęściej z domu się wynoszą i wtedy we dwójkę zostaje się na 200+ m2. Nie warto sugerować się zdaniem, że np 116 jak obecnie to małe - wszystko rozbija się o kwestie odpowiedniego urządzenia. Co więcej - koszty utrzymania lecą momentalnie kilkukrotnie w dół.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


200m2 to naprawdę nie jest duży dom, ma tylko niezbędne pomieszczenia (3 sypialnie, garderobę, małe hobby,na piętrze,  a na parterze oprócz salonu z jadalnią i kuchnią, bardzo mały gabinet i wcale nie za dużą kotłownię). Nie ma sauny, bilardu, prawdziwego hobby, brakuje przynajmniej jednej garderoby. I jednej łazienki, bo 2 łazienki na 4os rodzinę to absolutne minimum, przy założeniu że istnieje możliwość wyszczać się na trawnik.

----------


## surgi22

A z tym szczaniem na trawnik w zimie ??? Zaintrygowałeś mnie  :cool:

----------


## Barszcz Biały

> 200m2 to naprawdę nie jest duży dom, ma tylko niezbędne pomieszczenia (3 sypialnie, garderobę, małe hobby,na piętrze,  a na parterze oprócz salonu z jadalnią i kuchnią, bardzo mały gabinet i wcale nie za dużą kotłownię). Nie ma sauny, bilardu, prawdziwego hobby, brakuje przynajmniej jednej garderoby. I jednej łazienki, bo 2 łazienki na 4os rodzinę to absolutne minimum, przy założeniu że istnieje możliwość wyszczać się na trawnik.


Po takich postach czasem zastanawiam się, co mają zrobić Ci biedni ludzie w miastach, gdzie często 4-os rodzina jest w mieszkaniu 49m2 z jedną łazienką  :wink:  Ktoś dobrze ironizuje, albo może jego rzeczywistość weszła na poziom matrix  :wink: 

Jak dla mnie ok 100 m2 to wyborne urozmaicenie tych deweloperskich klitek za bajońskie sumy sprzedawanych w okolicy (najczęściej nawet nie w mieście, tylko na peryferiach z praktycznie zerową infrastrukturą).

----------


## Elfir

> Po takich postach czasem zastanawiam się, co mają zrobić Ci biedni ludzie w miastach.


Są biedni.

----------


## Nefer

Mogą sobie postawić dom, który będzie dla nich wygodny.

----------


## una

> Po takich postach czasem zastanawiam się, co mają zrobić Ci biedni ludzie w miastach, gdzie często 4-os rodzina jest w mieszkaniu 49m2 z jedną łazienką  Ktoś dobrze ironizuje, albo może jego rzeczywistość weszła na poziom matrix 
> 
> Jak dla mnie ok 100 m2 to wyborne urozmaicenie tych deweloperskich klitek za bajońskie sumy sprzedawanych w okolicy (najczęściej nawet nie w mieście, tylko na peryferiach z praktycznie zerową infrastrukturą).


To wcale nie jest matrix. Po prostu pomieszczenia typu garaż, piwnica, klatka schodowa - są w blokach poza mieszkaniem, natomiast w przypadku domu tworzą całość z częścią mieszkalną. Na 100 m nie zmieściłabym się z garażem dwustanowiskowym - w bloku miałam dwa miejsca postojowe w garażu podziemnym i takie samo rozwiązanie chciałam mieć w domu, bo jeśli się przeprowadzać  to przecież nie do niższego standardu niż się miało. 
Natomiast z jednym się zgodzę - że mieszkania są w Polsce stanowczo za drogie, marże nadal zbyt wysokie,  a kredyty to już lepiej nie mówić  :bash:  - i dlatego ludzie gnieżdżą się w klitkach za ":bajońskie" sumy. I to jest Matrix.

----------


## Elfir

Ostatnia oferta z Wrocławia - apartamenty 13 m2, w pełni urządzone za 130 tyś! (37 m2 za 500 tyś)
Okazja, ino brać.

----------


## Nefer

to oksymoron jest chyba ...

----------


## Elfir

http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/2282294/wr...kto-to-kupuje/

----------


## Nefer

Mikroapartament  :smile:  :smile:  Oksymoron.
Mikrolimuzyna 126p.  :smile:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Po takich postach czasem zastanawiam się, co mają zrobić Ci biedni ludzie w miastach, gdzie często 4-os rodzina jest w mieszkaniu 49m2 z jedną łazienką


A ja po takich postach zastanawiam się, czy sugerujesz, że mieszkający w domach powinni mieć wyrzuty sumienia, że "ci biedni ludzie w miastach..." ???
Trochę dziwny tok myślenia.





> apartamenty 13 m2, w pełni urządzone za 130 tyś!


Słyszałam o tym, myślałam, że się przesłyszałam, ale skoro Wy też to słyszeliście..

----------


## surgi22

Odpowiedź jest prosta - głupich nie sieją - sami się rodzą   :cool:

----------


## Vivelee

> Istnieje taka zwyczajowa definicja wielkości domów (stosowana przez pracownie architektoniczne i biura pośrednictwa oraz GUS).
> do 100 mkw - dom mały
> od 101 do 150mkw - dom średni
> od 150 mkw - dom duży.


Mógłbyś wyjaśnić o jaką powierzchnię Ci chodzi? Użytkową czy całkowitą (bo zabudowy raczej nie  :wink: ). Chciałam sobie mój dom odpowiednio zaklasyfikować, bo spodobał mi się ten podział. Podejrzewam, że piszesz o użytkowej ale wolę się upewnić.

Swoją drogą wpadłam tutaj by napisać, że duże domy są świetne dla ludzi, którzy chcą dużo przestrzeni i stać ich na wynajęcie kogoś do sprzątania. Jednak trafiłam na temat, w którym po przeczytaniu paru wypowiedzi, widzę słomę wystającą z butów. Piszecie, że niektórzy chcą duże domy i nie należy się ich czepiać / krytykować. W takim razie bądźcie równie sprawiedliwi w drugą stronę i nie płyńcie po tych, których na to nie stać lub tego nie chcą - to nieeleganckie. Dodatkowo piszecie nie na temat, bo miało być "czy w dużym domu mieszka się dobrze", a nie "czy w małym domu mieszka się tragicznie i umiera z braku tlenu". Oczywiście odnosi się to tylko do paru komentujących.

----------


## Nefer

Definicję powierzchni znajdziesz w GUS.
Chciałam zwrócić Twoją uwagę na fakt, że autorka tematu chciała znać opinię osób, które MIESZKAJĄ w dużych domach.
Nie chciała poznać opinii tych, ktorzy mieszkają w małych domach, a wydaje im się, że wiedzą jak się żyje w domu dużym. Więc nie dziw się, że ktoś komuś "jedzie". Bo wypowiedzi takie są z rodzaju "nie znam się, to się wypowiem".
Autorki nie interesuje, co się komu wydaje, że wie. To nie jest temat science fiction. i odzywanie się w temacie, o którym nie ma sie pojęcia jest co najmniej nieeleganckie. A na pewno nie na temat i często bzdurne.

----------


## AnkkaQ

:smile:  Nefer, nic dodać nic ująć....miło mi że wątek tak się rozwinął i tyle osob się wypowiedziało aczkolwiek wiele faktycznie nie na temat :Smile:  ale ok, decyzja i tak zostal podjęta po przeanalizowaniu własnych potrzeb i stwierdzeniu, że nie jestem w stanie zrezygnować z żadnego zaplanowanego metra :Smile:  Mam nadzieję, że za jakiś czas sama wypowiem się na temat mieszkania w sporym domu z własnego doświadczenia :Smile: )

----------


## Stanowska

Duży DOM (co znaczy duży? - 160m2 to już duży?) jest IDEALNY dla rodziny 2+2 (+3 +4 pewnie również, a nawet bardziej)
Ja mam to szczęście, że mogę się opiekować tylko i wyłącznie dwójką dzieci, nie muszę pracować (póki co) i powiem wam, że mój dom to spełnienie moich marzeń. Wbrew pozorom, pracy jest tylko tyle samo co w bloku, w mieszkaniu 64m2, (odkurzanie itp.) ale radość latem, z posiadania ogrodu, nieoceniona.
Tylko, że my mamy do spłacenia sto tysięcy złotych jeszcze przez 8 lat - rata 1320zł/mc. Czyli niewiele.
Nie zdecydowałabym się na pewno na kredyt trzydziestoletni - wolałabym w bloku mieszkać. Naprawdę.

----------


## surgi22

Dłuższy kredyt można wcześniej spłacić. A mieszkać całe życie w bloku - ciężko.

----------


## Stanowska

To nie chodzi o to. Nam tam wcale w bloku nie było ciężko. Co najwyżej moglibyśmy przeprowadzić się do większego mieszkania i też by było dobrze.
Chodzi o to, że nam rodzice pomogli, kupiliśmy działkę za 160tys., wybudowaliśmy dom za 400 i mamy tylko 100tys. do spłaty. Gdyby było inaczej, gdybyśmy musieli wziąć pożyczkę na te 400 (pomijam działkę), to byśmy się nie zdecydowali.

----------


## surgi22

Od czegoś są rodzice - swoją drogą to przekazanie genów w przyszłość czasami nie jest takie tanie  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Każdy ma swoje priorytety - ja wolę kredyt niż chodzenie w swetrze w reniferki  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Bo może Twoje reniferki są brzydkie a Stanowskiej cacy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nefer

Kurde, jak moje brzydkie ...  :smile:  Surgi no weź ... :WTF:

----------


## surgi22

No jak są takie ładne to czemu w nich nie chcesz chodzić tylko jakiś kredyt wolisz,  :roll eyes:

----------


## Nefer

Uwierają mnie  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Nie , nie Nefer - Ty jesteś uprzedzona do reniferków, a one chcą dobrze dla Ciebie  :roll eyes:  . 
Ps. OK. koniec tego spamu .

----------


## Nefer

Lol  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

A co to są te "reniferki"?
Bocianki to kojarzę, ale reniferki? Czyżby one były powiązane z bólem dupy?

----------


## Nefer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu-XyBz88MY

----------


## Stanowska

Dzięki, teraz wiem, co to reniferki  :wink: 
Niby nic, bo mało oprocentowane, ale bolą, jak miesiączka  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

hahaha  :smile:

----------


## noc

Kominek to tylko rzecz gustu, poza tym można zmienić. Z charakterem trudniej. 
Wojenki to na priv, tu akurat popieram Stanowską.
Wracajmy do tematu.
Ten duży dom to od jakiej pow. liczyć? Bo tak naprawdę, Ci co mają duże domy, raczej nie pisują na FM. Dla mnie byłoby to tak ok. 300m2.
Mało jest chyba autentycznych użytkowników, większość postów to tylko dywagacje. 
Żeby nie było że mi brakuje metrów. Obecny dom uważam że mógłby być mniejszy, ale garaż o pow. ok.100m2 (ze strychem), jest po prostu za mały.

----------


## Elfir

> Nie zdecydowałabym się na pewno na kredyt trzydziestoletni - wolałabym w bloku mieszkać. Naprawdę.



W Poznaniu mieszkanie dla rodziny 2+2 (czyli około 70-80 m2) kosztuje więcej niż dom pod miastem o pow. ok. 120-150 m z działką!

----------


## surgi22

> Byś się zdziwił,znam takiego jednego a nawet dwóch z forum z tematu ekosyfu.
> Swoje "pałace" 300m2 i ponad grzeją syfem węglowym z tego względu,ze ich "nie stać" na cywilizowane źródła ciepła.
> Dla mnie to jest buractwo w najczystszej postaci.
> Na zewnątrz Pałac a w środku jaskiniowce,wieś śpiewa,wieś tańczy.


Arturku wyluzuj każdy robi jak chce. 
PS mieszkam teraz na wsi ( wprawdzie z tramwajem ale zawsze wieś to wieś ) mam 310m2 dom + 140 m2 strychu i PC PW , nie czuję się ani lepszy ani gorszy od tych co mają inne domy. Też nie lubię jak mi sąsiedzi syfią z kominów ale zachęcać do zmiany a obrażać to dwie różne sprawy.

----------


## MadziulaPM

> My z żoną i dzieckiem mieszkamy w sporym domu i mogę zaprzeczyć temu, że w takim domu jest dużo sprzątania. Łatwo utrzymać w nim czystość, duży metraż sprawia, że pomieszczenia nie są zagracone i łatwo się je sprząta. Co do wygody to kwestia przyzwyczajeń do małych bądź większych metraży.


Oj dziękuję, to mnie na duchu  podniosło :smile:  

Każdy w okół mi nad uchem brzęczy, będzie dużo sprzątania. Nasz domek, to raczej wg naszych potrzeb średni, ale chyba się wpisujemy w przedział "większych domów". 2+2 + przyszłościowo może nas przybędzie  :big grin:  
160m użytkowej salon, kuchnia, jadalnia gabinet, 3 pokoje dla dzieci i nasza sypialnia /( parter + poddasze) + garaż , garderoby do każdego pokoju ( marzenie, że w garderobie łatwiej porządek utrzymać niż na półkach w szafkach) , spiżarka mała przy kuchni, pralnia, 3 łazienki  ( jedna na parterze- gościnno- techniczna , dwie na poddaszu- jedna prywatna i jedna dzieciowa) + 110 m piwnica= pomieszczenia rekreacyjne, sauna, druga spiżarnia, pokój muzycznych prób, kuchnia " przetworowo- serowarska " itp. itd.  
Teraz mieszkamy w małym domku, maleństwo  takie, ze ciągły bałagan, bałam się by nie popaść ze skrajnosci w skrajnośc i giganta nie zrobić - tutaj sie po prostu nie mieścimy i przy sprzątaniu muszę co chwila cos przestawić, by do czegos sie dostać. Początkowo myśleliśmy o okołoo 180 użytkowej + gospodarcza, ze względów ekonomicznych zeszliśmy do 160 i dalej słyszymy jęki, ze duży - zwłaszcza od rówieśników którzy za podobną cenę kupili mieszkanie w bloku 60m:/

W rodzinnym domu było nas 2+4 począktkowo na 120m, potem adaptowane zostało poddasze+ 20 m i było mega ciasno, a róznica miedzy starszą dwójką i młodszą dwójką to około 10-16 lat, więc gdy maluchy podrosły, starszaki na studiach już były,  na tej podstawie określaliśmy nasze optimum.

Domek tak zaprojektowany, że teraz gdy jesteśmy z dziećmi i jesteśmy zdrowi- cały domek w uzyciu bedzie, gdy maluchy pójdą w świat możemy "odciąć" górę i korzystać oraz ogrzewać jedynie parter około 110m plus garaż, no i piwnica :wink:  Mam nadzieję, ze bedzie sie fajnie mieszkało, choć teraz obserwując rosnace mury mam nieodparte wrażenie, ze jakiś mały ten domek wychodzi  :wink:

----------

